# Baby it's cold outside, FINALLY!! Driveler #45



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

Sorry, Mrs.H22, this is an all time favorite


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm just glad I remembered all the extra little thingees to identify it!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm just glad I remembered all the extra little thingees to identify it!!



 but *SOMEONE* closed the other one on my reply to Slip!

SLIPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!  How you feelin today??


Oh & Lunch Call:
Homemade hamburger & veggie soup with garlic ritz crackers.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm just glad I remembered all the extra little thingees to identify it!!



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7343704&postcount=981

Ain't you got a nurse uniform??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7343704&postcount=981
> 
> Ain't you got a nurse uniform??



I have one, I'll have to post a pic next time I get a good one. Did I post the one I took right before my exam? Uniform and stethoscope in it


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I have one, I'll have to post a pic next time I get a good one. Did I post the one I took right before my exam? Uniform and stethoscope in it


You did on FB............. Chief don't "do" FB even though he has an account!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2012)

BZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...blewp.....

ptttshhh... gulp,gulp,gulp...aaaaahhhhhh... nuthin like cold beer an fishin!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I have one, I'll have to post a pic next time I get a good one. Did I post the one I took right before my exam? Uniform and stethoscope in it



You posted one with yo mask on with CRAZY MAD NURSE lookin eyes


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You did on FB............. Chief don't "do" FB even though he has an account!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You did on FB............. Chief don't "do" FB even though he has an account!



Ah, that's right. I'll go find it and post it here.



Jeff C. said:


> You posted one with yo mask on with CRAZY MAD NURSE lookin eyes



 Rob says the same thing anytime I look at him funny now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)

I REALLY like your taste in music..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

Here ya go Jeff


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs....Not many leaves left.....thank goodness !! I promised not to brow beat the leaf lookers nomore........this year !!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You posted one with yo mask on with CRAZY MAD NURSE lookin eyes





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I REALLY like your taste in music..




 Sugah, can ya tell your boyzz have really missed you?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I REALLY like your taste in music..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Here ya go Jeff





greg_n_clayton said:


> Keebs....Not many leaves left.....thank goodness !! I promised not to brow beat the leaf lookers nomore........this year !!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Sugah, can ya tell your boyzz have really missed you?



I'm beginning to notice a pattern 

It's nice to be loved!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Here ya go Jeff



shweeet baby heysus.....  howudoin


----------



## slip (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> but *SOMEONE* closed the other one on my reply to Slip!
> 
> SLIPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!  How you feelin today??
> 
> ...



I is betta. Thanks. Purty sure it was gas ... being so full of hot air and all ....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> shweeet baby heysus.....  howudoin



Oh my lawd....blushing just a bit now 



Just realized it's almost 1pm and I'm still in my jammies. Sure hope we don't have any deliveries scheduled for today!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

slip said:


> I is betta. Thanks. Purty sure it was gas ... being so full of hot air and all ....



Gas is wicked stuff. I had an, uh, episode last week thanks to something that didn't settle right. Felt like I was having an honest to god heart attack. Rob made me a glass of warm water with baking soda in it and I burped the loudest burp you could imagine. Took care of the problem


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Here ya go Jeff



Well, that smile negates the crazy eyes 



Keebs said:


> Sugah, can ya tell your boyzz have really missed you?



  



Sugar Plum said:


> I'm beginning to notice a pattern
> 
> It's nice to be loved!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm beginning to notice a pattern
> 
> It's nice to be loved!


 just for the record, I missed you too!


slip said:


> I is betta. Thanks. Purty sure it was gas ... _*being so full of hot air*_ and all ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just realized it's almost 1pm and I'm still in my jammies.



TSIUWOP


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> BZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...blewp.....
> 
> ptttshhh... gulp,gulp,gulp...aaaaahhhhhh... nuthin like cold beer an fishin!!!


BLOOOD, Wake Up, your Dreaming out loud again!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, that smile negates the crazy eyes



 Thank ya, Sir 



Keebs said:


> just for the record, I missed you too!



Aww, I missed you, too Keebs!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

Ok, I need to get goin. Rob will be home later and I can't still be in my jammies or chillin' in the recliner with a gigantic mess in the house...lol

See y'all later!


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 2, 2012)

Since eybody so full of gas today, pfffffffttttttttt
How ya'll is?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)

hornet22 said:


> since eybody so full of gas today, pfffffffttttttttt
> how ya'll is?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ok, I need to get goin. Rob will be home later and I can't still be in my jammies or chillin' in the recliner with a gigantic mess in the house...lol
> 
> See y'all later!


 do the white tornado routine & come on back!


Hornet22 said:


> Since eybody so full of gas today, pfffffffttttttttt
> How ya'll is?


 quit that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ok, I need to get goin. Rob will be home later and I can't still be in my jammies or chillin' in the recliner with a gigantic mess in the house...lol
> 
> See y'all later!



Take Care Shuga.....come back mo often!! 

I gotta get out in the yard myself, waitin on a delivery 



Hornet22 said:


> Since eybody so full of gas today, pfffffffttttttttt
> How ya'll is?



Gettin stanky up in heah


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sorry, Mrs.H22, this is an all time favorite



I might hate the cold, but I love this song!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh my lawd....blushing just a bit now
> 
> 
> 
> Just realized it's almost 1pm and I'm still in my jammies. Sure hope we don't have any deliveries scheduled for today!


im in a UPS uniform.. 


Keebs said:


> BLOOOD, Wake Up, your Dreaming out loud again!!!


whowha...that was a good dream


Hornet22 said:


> Since eybody so full of gas today, pfffffffttttttttt
> How ya'll is?


what up brutha


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I might hate the cold, but I love this song!



ifin it aint Anne Murray or boyz ta men i aint listnin


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

UPS just delivered daughter's new phone. He said no one needed to sign for it, he was just gonna leave it. Somebody lied to her


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> UPS just delivered daughter's new phone. He said no one needed to sign for it, he was just gonna leave it. Somebody lied to her


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>



 kwit all at jumpin around your going to wake everyone up....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>





Keebs said:


>



 Roll wit it!! 



Keebs said:


>



Oh well, gotta start on da pee-cans 



blood on the ground said:


> kwit all at jumpin around your going to wake everyone up....



Ain't nap time yet!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> kwit all at jumpin around your going to wake everyone up....



I'm feelin da beat!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

<------PBJ, Lays Classic, glass-o-milk!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <------PBJ, Lays Classic, glass-o-milk!



twice baked tater, water, baby snickers bar(x2)


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm feelin da beat!








  You come here often??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>





Keebs said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 696874



Ya'llz gots da moves like Jagger.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You come here often??



Often as I can!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Roll wit it!!
> Oh well, gotta start on da pee-cans
> Ain't nap time yet!!









mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm feelin da beat!









Jeff C. said:


> <------PBJ, Lays Classic, glass-o-milk!


 lays & PB&J is a classic fav!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 696874








 you took your meds with coffee again, didn't ya?


Jeff C. said:


> You come here often??





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'llz gots da moves like Jagger.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You come here often??





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Often as I can!


 who needs "Days of Our Lives"?!?!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Roll wit it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whaaaa???


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm feelin da beat!


shake it like a poloroid pictcha


Jeff C. said:


> <------PBJ, Lays Classic, glass-o-milk!


thats a fine meal


Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 696874


were do y'all find all these smilys?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> twice baked tater, water, baby snickers bar(x2)



sounds good to me.... on my way


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2012)

Kang ku kang kang kang!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> lays & PB&J is a classic fav!
> Same page!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 2, 2012)

Hail Blood!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > lays & PB&J is a classic fav!
> > Same page!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Kang ku kang kang kang!!!


Awwwwwwwwwwww Hail Kang Blood!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Hail Blood!!!



You gotta bow when you say that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2012)

no cussin on da forum!!! bunch Im a potty mouths!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> no cussin on da forum!!! bunch Im a potty mouths!!!



I'm a "High Achiever"; you can't talk like that to me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Often as I can!








 What's your name??



Keebs said:


> who needs "Days of Our Lives"?!?!



Really!!! 

A'ight....back to pickin up pee-cans


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What's your name??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tease


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> tease


(I coulda tole ya that!)


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2012)

Voted. Had to wait in line at least 5 minutes.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Voted. Had to wait in line at least 5 minutes.


The Obama line was THAT short?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Voted. Had to wait in line at least 5 minutes.


 Heyyyy, there's an echo on FB!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> The Obama line was THAT short?!?!





I didn`t see the first obama supporter.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> The Obama line was THAT short?!?!



Oh snap


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'm a "High Achiever"; you can't talk like that to me!



oops i upolugize


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2012)

we loadin up the dogs and headed to the house boys an girls... y'all have a great wknd and i will talk to youins later!


----------



## slip (Nov 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I didn`t see the first obama supporter.



Guess maybe hdm03's prius couldnt make it that far on one charge.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> we loadin up the dogs and headed to the house boys an girls... y'all have a great wknd and i will talk to youins later!


Getting ready myself. Good Weekend to all and GO DAWGS!



slip said:


> Guess maybe hdm03's prius couldnt make it that far on one charge.



oh snap


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Oh snap





blood on the ground said:


> we loadin up the dogs and headed to the house boys an girls... y'all have a great wknd and i will talk to youins later!


 have a good'un!


slip said:


> Guess maybe hdm03's prius couldnt make it that far on one charge.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Getting ready myself. Good Weekend to all and GO DAWGS!
> 
> oh snap


 Bye Pretty Lady!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 2, 2012)

slip said:


> Guess maybe hdm03's prius couldnt make it that far on one charge.



I had to stop and charge it; I should be there by Tuesday at 7:00pm


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2012)

slip said:


> Guess maybe hdm03's prius couldnt make it that far on one charge.







hdm03 said:


> I had to stop and charge it; I should be there by Tuesday at 7:00pm



Soon as you get parked, before you go in to vote, step across the fence by the pollin` district, and help that old man feed his cows.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

Gonna need a cup of coffee to pick another tub, but it's a start!!


----------



## slip (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna need a cup of coffee to pick another tub, but it's a start!!



Holy cow... 



How in the world do you go about cracking and cleaning all of them?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 2, 2012)

Trying to get packed up for the trip to Statesboro. After giving it some pondering, i've decided i'm not going to the GSU/UGA game in two weeks. The work schedule just keeps getting full, and then the entire weekend is shot with these trips to GSU for the ballgames. On call every third week, and deer season is just flying by. I'm ready for some tree time! My daughter will understand, as she like deer cubed steak more than i do!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna need a cup of coffee to pick another tub, but it's a start!!


 great start!


slip said:


> Holy cow...
> How in the world do you go about cracking and cleaning all of them?


one at a time............... unless you take it to da man that has the cracking machine.............


rhbama3 said:


> Trying to get packed up for the trip to Statesboro. After giving it some pondering, i've decided i'm not going to the GSU/UGA game in two weeks. The work schedule just keeps getting full, and then the entire weekend is shot with these trips to GSU for the ballgames. On call every third week, and deer season is just flying by. I'm ready for some tree time! My daughter will understand, as she like deer cubed steak more than i do!


 Can't blame ya, Wobert!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

slip said:


> Holy cow...
> 
> 
> 
> How in the world do you go about cracking and cleaning all of them?



Cody, I take them to a Hardware/Feed store in Griffin that cracks them for me. When I get them back the pecan halves have practically fallen out of the shell. Then i just pick out the pecans themselves from the cracked shell. It's actually purty quick. But, then I have to vacuum seal them also. I picked about 5 or more of those washtubs last year. I had some for you, I'll try to get some to y'all this year.



rhbama3 said:


> Trying to get packed up for the trip to Statesboro. After giving it some pondering, i've decided i'm not going to the GSU/UGA game in two weeks. The work schedule just keeps getting full, and then the entire weekend is shot with these trips to GSU for the ballgames. On call every third week, and deer season is just flying by. I'm ready for some tree time! My daughter will understand, as she like deer cubed steak more than i do!



I agree, she'll understand!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> tease





Keebs said:


> (I coulda tole ya that!)






Anticipation!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

Old skool!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Anticipation!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 2, 2012)

Well; I do believe that all of the crops have been dusted


----------



## slip (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> great start!
> 
> one at a time............... unless you take it to da man that has the cracking machine.............
> 
> Can't blame ya, Wobert!


Mom just cracked like 2 pounds the other day , by hand .... She was madder 'n a wet hen when dad said "That wasnt so bad, maybe ill bring home more" being that he didnt crack a single one.




Jeff C. said:


> Cody, I take them to a Hardware/Feed store in Griffin that cracks them for me. When I get them back the pecan halves have practically fallen out of the shell. Then i just pick out the pecans themselves from the cracked shell. It's actually purty quick. But, then I have to vacuum seal them also. I picked about 5 or more of those washtubs last year. I had some for you, I'll try to get some to y'all this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, she'll understand!!



Ah ha, that sounds way better then by hand.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Well; I do believe that all of the crops have been dusted





slip said:


> Mom just cracked like 2 pounds the other day , by hand .... She was madder 'n a wet hen when dad said "That wasnt so bad, maybe ill bring home more" being that he didnt crack a single one.
> 
> Ah ha, that sounds way better then by hand.


And he didn't get a skillet up side the head?!?!
Yep, MUCH better than by hand!
Alright, I'm sneakin outta here early, don't ya'll tell anyone!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Well; I do believe that all of the crops have been dusted



PM sent....


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 2, 2012)

Yall still alive


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Yall still alive



I survived, barely!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

<-------- Frozen pizza night, not bad when Dr'd up wiff some Tabasco Chipotle...


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 2, 2012)

nah na nah na nah na its the super twins 

yall here that


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <-------- Frozen pizza night, not bad when Dr'd up wiff some Tabasco Chipotle...



Trade ya some homemade soup for a slice


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm staying away from the cd house tonight fo sho


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I'm staying away from the cd house tonight fo sho



oh no get over here I need back up


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> oh no get over here I need back up



Sorry, the triplets outvoted the twins (mich, griz an Newport)


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sorry, the triplets outvoted the twins (mich, griz an Newport)



CHEEKUN


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Trade ya some homemade soup for a slice



Maybe next time.....I got caught up cipherin in the PF and ate it all 



crappiedex said:


> nah na nah na nah na its the super twins
> 
> yall here that





Hankus said:


> I'm staying away from the cd house tonight fo sho





crappiedex said:


> oh no get over here I need back up





Hankus said:


> Sorry, the triplets outvoted the twins (mich, griz an Newport)





crappiedex said:


> CHEEKUN



I wasn't even thar and I'm sidin wiff Hank!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> CHEEKUN



There's a line to be drawn tween bravery an stoopidity 



Jeff C. said:


> I wasn't even thar and I'm sidin wiff Hank!!



An there's a cooler an smokes on my side


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe next time.....I got caught up cipherin in the PF and ate it all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It aint no worse than ciphering in the PF


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> It aint no worse than ciphering in the PF



Son whatchu tawkin bout


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Son whatchu tawkin bout





crappiedex said:


> It aint no worse than ciphering in the PF





Jeff C. said:


> Maybe next time.....I got caught up cipherin in the PF and ate it all



 Easy on them mich ultra. you got to be tough to drink them and keep up.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Easy on them mich ultra. you got to be tough to drink them and keep up.



Ultra my big ol butt


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ultra my big ol butt



no need for pics.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> no need for pics.



Not near that drunk


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ultra my big ol butt


Hence the ultra  



gobbleinwoods said:


> no need for pics.



 

miglet you got a gag smiley?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> It aint no worse than ciphering in the PF



That's why I came back 



crappiedex said:


> Easy on them mich ultra. you got to be tough to drink them and keep up.



Fixin to go toughen up on one or three


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Hence the ultra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Easy thair lil feller


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That's why I came back
> 
> 
> 
> Fixin to go toughen up on one or three



Herd dat


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Easy thair lil feller


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That's why I came back
> 
> 
> 
> Fixin to go toughen up on one or three





reckon I'll have another cup of coffee


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> reckon I'll have another cup of coffee



Black


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Black



Dunkin donuts is some good coffee. cream and sugar


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Dunkin donuts is some good coffee. cream and sugar



Wussy  I like my coffee like a pirates heart, strong an black


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2012)

Gonna chase Bambi in the am, peteetong


----------



## slip (Nov 2, 2012)

They was talkin tonight ... grunts and bleats and snorts and ... 


Dad saw a deer butt, butt that was it. Man i have got to cut some shooting lanes.


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Wussy  I like my coffee like a pirates heart, strong an black



Easy there wittle fellar 

good luck in the morning. let me know if ya need mighty dog to fetch bambi up for ya


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Gonna chase Bambi in the am, peteetong



You got your rattlin horns ready? It's gettin bout that time.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


ifyouonlyknew.................


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ifyouonlyknew.................



Anticipation


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

MANDYYYYYYYY, yus freakin me out!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Anticipation



Carly Simon is hawt.........or...........she was...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Gonna chase Bambi in the am, peteetong



Good luck in da moanin!!  



Keebs said:


> MANDYYYYYYYY, yus freakin me out!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Carly Simon is hawt.........or...........she was...



Prolly still is...in our minds!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Prolly still is...in our minds!!!


My mind is a dangerous place to be. I try to stay out of it as often as I can..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good luck in da moanin!!


 it's a FB thang............


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My mind is a dangerous place to be. I try to stay out of it as often as I can..


Yours Toooooooo???????????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)

Mandy is a lizard...


----------



## slip (Nov 2, 2012)

So after coming to the conclusion that we need to cut some shooting lanes we're standing in lowes looking for some tools for the job, finally we find this saw on a stick and think it might be a good tool. Dad starts to explain to me how this SAW on a STICK works (I didnt ask, BTW) and after about a 5 minute lesson i say "Dad, its a saw on a stick, i think i've got a general understanding as to how this contraption should work" And he looks at me all funny ... "Well have you ever used one??" .... "Dad! its a _SAW_ on a _STICK_"  .... "Ok ... "

Then on the way back to the truck, he crosses the road infront of me and doesnt notice the car not slowing down coming his way, i say hey you aint seein that car are you? Glad his boots were tyed tight otherwise he woulda jumped right out of them....I was like well it wasnt _that_ close And he looks at _me_ all funny again.


Think someone mighta sold dad expired dip again ...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mandy is a lizard...





slip said:


> So after coming to the conclusion that we need to cut some shooting lanes we're standing in lowes looking for some tools for the job, finally we find this saw on a stick and think it might be a good tool. Dad starts to explain to me how this SAW on a STICK works (I didnt ask, BTW) and after about a 5 minute lesson i say "Dad, its a saw on a stick, i think i've got a general understanding as to how this contraption should work" And he looks at me all funny ... "Well have you ever used one??" .... "Dad! its a _SAW_ on a _STICK_"  .... "Ok ... "
> 
> Then on the way back to the truck, he crosses the road infront of me and doesnt notice the car not slowing down coming his way, i say hey you aint seein that car are you? Glad his boots were tyed tight otherwise he woulda jumped right out of them....I was like well it wasnt _that_ close And he looks at _me_ all funny again.
> 
> ...


Slip, Slip, Slip, careful, son, remember, uuuuuhhh, what were we talking about??????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My mind is a dangerous place to be. I try to stay out of it as often as I can..



Sigline material 



Keebs said:


> it's a FB thang............



Den why you brang it here?  





Keebs said:


> Yours Toooooooo???????????



I'm still lookin for mine!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)

slip said:


> So after coming to the conclusion that we need to cut some shooting lanes we're standing in lowes looking for some tools for the job, finally we find this saw on a stick and think it might be a good tool. Dad starts to explain to me how this SAW on a STICK works (I didnt ask, BTW) and after about a 5 minute lesson i say "Dad, its a saw on a stick, i think i've got a general understanding as to how this contraption should work" And he looks at me all funny ... "Well have you ever used one??" .... "Dad! its a _SAW_ on a _STICK_"  .... "Ok ... "
> 
> Then on the way back to the truck, he crosses the road infront of me and doesnt notice the car not slowing down coming his way, i say hey you aint seein that car are you? Glad his boots were tyed tight otherwise he woulda jumped right out of them....I was like well it wasnt _that_ close And he looks at _me_ all funny again.
> 
> ...



Saw on a stick ~ Tip #104

Be mindful of the wind and cut on the upwind side. If there is no wind DO NOT stand directly under the limbs you are pruning. Sawdust in the eyes out in the middle of the woods is a very uncomfortable thing to experience, and will dang near bring your saw on a stick session to a screeching halt.

We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

slip said:


> So after coming to the conclusion that we need to cut some shooting lanes we're standing in lowes looking for some tools for the job, finally we find this saw on a stick and think it might be a good tool. Dad starts to explain to me how this SAW on a STICK works (I didnt ask, BTW) and after about a 5 minute lesson i say "Dad, its a saw on a stick, i think i've got a general understanding as to how this contraption should work" And he looks at me all funny ... "Well have you ever used one??" .... "Dad! its a _SAW_ on a _STICK_"  .... "Ok ... "
> 
> Then on the way back to the truck, he crosses the road infront of me and doesnt notice the car not slowing down coming his way, i say hey you aint seein that car are you? Glad his boots were tyed tight otherwise he woulda jumped right out of them....I was like well it wasnt _that_ close And he looks at _me_ all funny again.
> 
> ...



Aww heck.....I remember when my Dad tried to tell me how to dig a hole when I was 18.......he'd forgotten how many I'd dug by then


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Den why you brang it here?


 cause I CAN!!!!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Saw on a stick ~ Tip #104
> 
> Be mindful of the wind and cut on the upwind side. If there is no wind DO NOT stand directly under the limbs you are pruning. Sawdust in the eyes out in the middle of the woods is a very uncomfortable thing to experience, and will dang near bring your saw on a stick session to a screeching halt.
> 
> We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!


 I done forgot............... gawd, Evan Williams is Tuff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> cause I CAN!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I done forgot............... gawd, Evan Williams is Tuff!



Goin huntin in da moanin?


----------



## slip (Nov 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Saw on a stick ~ Tip #104
> 
> Be mindful of the wind and cut on the upwind side. If there is no wind DO NOT stand directly under the limbs you are pruning. Sawdust in the eyes out in the middle of the woods is a very uncomfortable thing to experience, and will dang near bring your saw on a stick session to a screeching halt.
> 
> We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming.



See thats good helpful info. But he's never used a saw on a stick either so he's trying to teach me stuff he dont know!

I call him Doctor Google, because he's never been there or done that but he knows all about it and will tell ya! He'd try and teach a beaver how to chop wood. It stays entertaining around here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)

slip said:


> See thats good helpful info. But he's never used a saw on a stick either so he's trying to teach me stuff he dont know!
> 
> I call him Doctor Google, because he's never been there or done that but he knows all about it and will tell ya! He'd try and teach a beaver how to chop wood. It stays entertaining around here.



Cherish every minute of it. One day you'll miss those tidbits of wisdom.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2012)

Man I've been busy since I walked in the door . . .


----------



## slip (Nov 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cherish every minute of it. One day you'll miss those tidbits of wisdom.



Yesir


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man I've been busy since I walked in the door . . .



That's your fault for "walking" through the door. When you stumble and crawl through the door all you have to do is pass out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man I've been busy since I walked in the door . . .



Time flies when ya havin fun!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

Shuga shuga......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Shuga shuga......


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 696937


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2012)

It is late late late youngins.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My mind is a dangerous place to be. I try to stay out of it as often as I can..


What was the story about the no where box.........Not sure if that is the right name for it??

I think you were the one that told it??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What was the story about the no where box.........Not sure if that is the right name for it??
> 
> I think you were the one that told it??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> It is late late late youngins.



Dang sho is....gettin ready to shut it down, KyDawg 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> What was the story about the no where box.........Not sure if that is the right name for it??
> 
> I think you were the one that told it??



 



Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Classic!! 



CYL....us youngins need our beauty sleep


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 2, 2012)

What are y'all trying to do? I been away for a couple of week and what do I come back to? Carly Simon? The Archies? Geeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzz. This will help. May not cure, but will be a bunch better.... Lawd you people nearly give me the turrets


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 2, 2012)

Kang, btw. Welcome home....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Kang, btw. Welcome home....





Kang Stawker. Awwwww Hail !!! 



Howya doing bud ??


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang Stawker. Awwwww Hail !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Howya doing bud ??



Grand.  How you is?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>




That's it!!.......The nothing box!!


----------



## slip (Nov 2, 2012)

Only thing harder then getting a dog in a shirt to hold still long enough to take pics, is getting the shirt off the dog without rippin it... Never think things through very well...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 2, 2012)

Whassup Rut and Slip?

Boutta go hit the hay. Got an AM appointment with a scrape maker.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Grand.  How you is?




Well in 7 hrs I will have knocked out a 84 hr week !! 

Good luck in the morning !! 





slip said:


> Only thing harder then getting a dog in a shirt to hold still long enough to take pics, is getting the shirt off the dog without rippin it... Never think things through very well...





I don't even wanna know . . . 




I see now why yo Pops was giving you instructions on the saw on a stick !!!!


----------



## slip (Nov 2, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Whassup Rut and Slip?
> 
> Boutta go hit the hay. Got an AM appointment with a scrape maker.


Notta much man .... gunna hit they hay too, but i gots ta work instead...

Hope ya kill a biggun ... they are already ruttin here.


Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't even wanna know . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well shirts aint made fer dogs and she is kinda ..... fluffy.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 2, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Whassup Rut and Slip?
> 
> Boutta go hit the hay. Got an AM appointment with a scrape maker.


Not much Stawker!!.......Been busy at work, and with training the pup.......Well he he ain't a pup no more, but you get the drift!!

How are things down there by the big pine tree??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well in 7 hrs I will have knocked out a 84 hr week !!


Dropped off your cooler, and pot this evening. It's in the back of your truck like you asked.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dropped off your cooler, and pot this evening. It's in the back of your truck like you asked.





10-4, 'preciate it.  I blinked my lights atcha on Mayview.


When can we see Tuck and Mason ??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10-4, 'preciate it.  I blinked my lights atcha on Mayview.
> 
> 
> When can we see Tuck and Mason ??


Dude that was you!!..........I was waiting to to twist the top!!........Thought the man was around the next curve!!

You gonna be off this weekend??

Text me!!

Mason will be going back soon

Time for bed here!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dude that was you!!..........I was waiting to to twist the top!!........Thought the man was around the next curve!!
> 
> You gonna be off this weekend??
> 
> ...







Bwaaaahahahahahahaha !!!! 



Thought you'd recognize my work car ??


Off tomorrow and Sunday, start days Monday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 3, 2012)

just a spinning

well here is the hawt black coffee for a Saturday for those heading to the woods or just recovering


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2012)

'Moanin Gooberlin !!!  1 1/2 hrs to go and this loooooooong week is ova with !!! 


Gonna take a short nap when I get home, get up watch some football and drank cold beer til I can't see !!!

Oh, gonna fry up some gator tail a buddy gave me too !!  (Better do that before the "I can't see" part)


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2012)

Peteetong 


Hey Unk......guess who pulled up side me at the gas station yesterday evenin  Think waterfowl


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Peteetong
> 
> 
> Hey Unk......guess who pulled up side me at the gas station yesterday evenin  Think waterfowl





Yo banded bud ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 3, 2012)

M R Deer

No M 8 Deer

S M R 2 Deer

No M 8

M R 2 Deer


----------



## huntinstuff (Nov 3, 2012)

Morning folks! 

i need some good deer mojo from the driveler nation. I have been skunked all year! Send me some good vibes!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 3, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Morning folks!
> 
> i need some good deer mojo from the driveler nation. I have been skunked all year! Send me some good vibes!



C-cell, D-cell or 2-stroke pull start?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yo banded bud ???



Well he ain banned jus yet  ranger07


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> C-cell, D-cell or 2-stroke pull start?



Yes


----------



## huntinstuff (Nov 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> C-cell, D-cell or 2-stroke pull start?



454 big block holly double pumper.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 3, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> 454 big block holly double pumper.



Typical Woman...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 3, 2012)

Off to Bostwick to watch the kid run, see U-n-ssss later.


----------



## BreamReaper (Nov 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Off to Bostwick to watch the kid run, see U-n-ssss later.



Don't blink! You'll fly right by.

Mernin' time erybody!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2012)

Good mornin......No shots fired???


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good mornin......No shots fired???



Nope, but there is a gas leak


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Nope, but there is a gas leak



Good cover scent!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good cover scent!!



And works real good too


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good cover scent!!





Hankus said:


> And works real good too



Hmmmm...looks more like an attractant......what'd you eat, corn??


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmm...looks more like an attractant......what'd you eat, corn??



Fish nuggets. Wonder what part of the fish they got em from


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2012)

Well....it's a toss up...... go to brothers and work on installing a pocket door or pick up pe-cans. I'm so excited about both, I'm


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Fish nuggets. Wonder what part of the fish they got em from



The nugget part, obviously!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2012)

Later Nephew, lay the smackdown on sumpin!!!


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 3, 2012)

Time to fire the grill up 

Beautiful day outside


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 3, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Time to fire the grill up
> 
> Beautiful day outside



Keep the whisper twins away from any open flames please...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2012)

Sitting in mccallisters sammich shop in statesboro. Gonna eat a tater and then head back to the hotel, change and walk to the stadium. Almost hit two deer last night on the trip up. One just out of cordele and one just before we got to I-16.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 3, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Time to fire the grill up
> 
> Beautiful day outside



Cravin done flung up on me cd. Whatcha gonna cook? Done gots da pool covered, chores done, well, a few anyways; was wanting to grill sompin for the game, just don't know what. 


Oh, hey boyz n gurlz


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keep the whisper twins away from any open flames please...



Silly gurls   



rhbama3 said:


> Sitting in mccallisters sammich shop in statesboro. Gonna eat a tater and then head back to the hotel, change and walk to the stadium. Almost hit two deer last night on the trip up. One just out of cordele and one just before we got to I-16.



I was a waving when ya went by 



Hornet22 said:


> Cravin done flung up on me cd. Whatcha gonna cook? Done gots da pool covered, chores done, well, a few anyways; was wanting to grill sompin for the game, just don't know what.
> 
> 
> Oh, hey boyz n gurlz



Easy and simple today. Hot dogs and hamburger's for lunch. Marinated Italian chicken breast for supper.

Unless you give me some inspiration with what you come up with.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 3, 2012)

Y'all are makin me hungry. CUT IT OUT!!!


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all are makin me hungry. CUT IT OUT!!!



so what you cookin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 3, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> so what you cookin



Not a dang thing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well he ain banned jus yet  ranger07





Gotcha,  just figured out who we we're tawkin 'bout!!!












Dang, it's early and i'm dwank...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2012)

Fooball fooball fooball!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2012)

It was an ugly game and GSU lost to app. State 31-28. Couldn't kick a fg to save our life and they had a wr that looked like julio jones. Never did find someone that could cover him.
Waiting on allie to get changed and come meet us at the hotel. Dinner and then the bama game.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It was an ugly game and GSU lost to app. State 31-28. Couldn't kick a fg to save our life and they had a wr that looked like julio jones. Never did find someone that could cover him.
> Waiting on allie to get changed and come meet us at the hotel. Dinner and then the bama game.



At least it was close!! Don't forget about LSU.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2012)

Georgia woke up!!


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It was an ugly game and GSU lost to app. State 31-28. Couldn't kick a fg to save our life and they had a wr that looked like julio jones. Never did find someone that could cover him.
> Waiting on allie to get changed and come meet us at the hotel. Dinner and then the bama game.





Jeff C. said:


> At least it was close!! Don't forget about LSU.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2012)

Laneybird said:


>



There could be a potential fork in the road up ahead


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> There could be a potential fork in the road up ahead




and we have a new Kang!


All Hail


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> and we have a new Kang!
> 
> 
> All Hail


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2012)

<------- Teriyaki chicken, Asain salad, rice-a-roni, and beer bread


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 3, 2012)

<<<<    Fish, salad, baked tater.  yum yum


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey Jeff, don't cha kinda wish Les Miles was here tonight?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Hey Jeff, don't cha kinda wish Les Miles was here tonight?



He probably is!!


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> He probably is!!




Yeah, your right. He's probably right up under my nose and I don't even know it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2012)

<<<<< Cubed steak, mashed taters and gravy, purple hull peas, sliced tomaters and onions, sweet tea. 

I`m about to founder...


----------



## slip (Nov 3, 2012)

Was draggin like a zombie at work real bad until someone bled all over the floor in the bathroom ... i threw bleach on it and then my boss came over and threw floor cleaner on it, on the bleach. 

Felt like i snorted napalm while cutting a onion

Woke me right up, though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> <<<<< Cubed steak, mashed taters and gravy, purple hull peas, sliced tomaters and onions, sweet tea.
> 
> I`m about to founder...



Cain't beat that....I left a little room for dessert!!  Nic


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2012)

slip said:


> Was draggin like a zombie at work real bad until someone bled all over the floor in the bathroom ... i threw bleach on it and then my boss came over and threw floor cleaner on it, on the bleach.
> 
> Felt like i snorted napalm while cutting a onion
> 
> Woke me right up, though.





I bet!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Cain't beat that....I left a little room for dessert!!  Nic





How you doin` this evenin`,  Jeff?


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> How you doin` this evenin`,  Jeff?




He's the Kang! 



Sure wish I'd brought that muzzleloader down for you to look at.


----------



## slip (Nov 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet!!



Not being able to breath, see, or feel your body anymore has a funny way of doing that.


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 3, 2012)

slip said:


> Not being able to breath, see, or feel your body anymore has a funny way of doing that.



Oh snap!    I got some glue at work that'll do that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> He's the Kang!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure wish I'd brought that muzzleloader down for you to look at.




What`s it doin`, or not doin`?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 3, 2012)

elk chilly with sausage.   sweet potato pie for dessert.

made 5 pies today for the 'I need something' for the upcoming season of overeating.

Nebraska escaped with a W


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What`s it doin`, or not doin`?




Back trigger won't lock the hammer back.  Nic, this is the one that a friends father made from scratch. It was a Christmas present to my dad, who passed away a yr later. He was 50.   Hasn't been fired in a long time. Don't even remember what caliber it is. Just want you to check it out and shoot it and refresh my memory so that I can hunt with it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> How you doin` this evenin`,  Jeff?



Doin fine Nic, and you?? 



slip said:


> Not being able to breath, see, or feel your body anymore has a funny way of doing that.



Dang, didn't know it debilitated you. Just thought it opened up your sinuses


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Back trigger won't lock the hammer back.  Nic, this is the one that a friends father made from scratch. It was a Christmas present to my dad, who passed away a yr later. He was 50.   Hasn't been fired in a long time. Don't even remember what caliber it is. Just want you to check it out and shoot it and refresh my memory so that I can hunt with it.





Bring it to Chehaw this January and we`ll see what ails it. One of my old mountain man buddie`s who is always in attendance will take a look at it too, and he is a crackerjack gunsmith.


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Bring it to Chehaw this January and we`ll see what ails it. One of my old mountain man buddie`s who is always in attendance will take a look at it too, and he is a crackerjack gunsmith.




Will do...looking forward to it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 3, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Back trigger won't lock the hammer back.  Nic, this is the one that a friends father made from scratch. It was a Christmas present to my dad, who passed away a yr later. He was 50.   Hasn't been fired in a long time. Don't even remember what caliber it is. Just want you to check it out and shoot it and refresh my memory so that I can hunt with it.



One really needs to know the caliber in order to shoot it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Doin fine Nic, and you??
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, didn't know it debilitated you. Just thought it opened up your sinuses



Doin` good, just ate too much.  



Laneybird said:


> Will do...looking forward to it!


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 3, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> One really needs to know the caliber in order to shoot it.



Ouch Gobblin.       That's why I'm taking it to Nic, although I have a set of micromiters at work that I will use before I take it.


----------



## BreamReaper (Nov 3, 2012)

Evenin' time fellas!
I sho need some help with this strawberry whateveritis thats so good.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2012)

To warm to deer hunt


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 3, 2012)

I hate to disagree with Hankus, but.... It ain't too warm if you hold your mouth right.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 3, 2012)

Sirduke said:


> I hate to disagree with Hankus, but.... It ain't too warm if you hold your mouth right.



Very little evening deer movement on our spot an the bite was on so I bet I made the best call for me  Nice pair of eaters tho


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2012)

When is the fish fry Hankus, love some fried Bass.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2012)

Another one in the "W" category, even if it was ugly..


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 4, 2012)

Took two benadryl to help me get to sleep but I'm still all wired after that miracle win tonight. Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Bring it to Chehaw this January and we`ll see what ails it. One of my old mountain man buddie`s who is always in attendance will take a look at it too, and he is a crackerjack gunsmith.



Will he be able to unload that BP rifle I brought to show you?  The one you said was loaded???


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Another one in the "W" category, even if it was ugly..





rhbama3 said:


> Took two benadryl to help me get to sleep but I'm still all wired after that miracle win tonight. Roll Tide!!!!



Miracles never cease to exist!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Ouch Gobblin.       That's why I'm taking it to Nic, although I have a set of micromiters at work that I will use before I take it.



As a RSO I have seen enough 'accidents' for a lifetime.

Well Sunday came early according to the clock but the body says, "I'm awake".   Wish they would just leave the time on the clock alone.   

Coffee is brewed and the first sip says ahhhhhh!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2012)

Like never to loaded this morning. Jus for that I'll consider killin a deer


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2012)

Happy Sunday children ..... feals more like a spring morning than november!  Got the little missy with me this morning ...wish us luck!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2012)

Ugghhh, Snot, Watery Eyes, Scratchy Throat, Miserable.
Did I mention SNOT !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ugghhh, Snot, Watery Eyes, Scratchy Throat, Miserable.
> Did I mention SNOT !!!



Yes, over in the SF.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2012)

Wood are unreal beautifulnew this morning.   To see a morning like this is an absolute treat!
thank you Lord!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2012)

Mornin folks....gotta head to the Dome this aft to work the Falcons/Cowboys game.

On another note, Bama pulled off a miracle win. LSU is the only team to have dominated them like that, but gave it away at the end.

Congrats to Bama!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks....gotta head to the Dome this aft to work the Falcons/Cowboys game.
> 
> On another note, Bama pulled off a miracle win. LSU is the only team to have dominated them like that, but gave it away at the end.
> 
> Congrats to Bama!!



I actually hated seeing LSU lose that way and feel for you on that one. That being said, looking back on that fake field goal attempt and going for it on fourth late in the game when a field goal would have sealed the deal were fatal mistakes on Miles part.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I actually hated seeing LSU lose that way and feel for you on that one. That being said, looking back on that fake field goal attempt and going for it on fourth late in the game when a field goal would have sealed the deal were fatal mistakes on Miles part.



Yessir, I agree. I just don't get him sometimes 

Obviously, I was pullin for LSU, but at the same time I was torn as to whether or not I wanted Bama to lose, believe it or not. The last thing I wanted to see is Kstate, Oregon, or and especially ND take over as #1. Curious to see how that game affected their ranking, if at all?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, I agree. I just don't get him sometimes
> 
> Obviously, I was pullin for LSU, but at the same time I was torn as to whether or not I wanted Bama to lose, believe it or not. The last thing I wanted to see is Kstate, Oregon, or and especially ND take over as #1. Curious to see how that game affected their ranking, if at all?



It wouldn't shock me to see them drop to #2 after that near beat down, but then they have to consider LSU's performance earlier this year vs. the flawless execution that they delivered in their passing game last night. Which could also work against Bama. We clearly have a poor pass defense and teams that play against teams like Oregon and compete might move Oregon up the ladder. IMHO I think they deserve to be ahead of ND and KS. I guess we'll see in a few hours.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It wouldn't shock me to see them drop to #2 after that near beat down, but then they have to consider LSU's performance earlier this year vs. the flawless execution that they delivered in their passing game last night. Which could also work against Bama. We clearly have a poor pass defense and teams that play against teams like Oregon and compete might move Oregon up the ladder. IMHO I think they deserve to be ahead of ND and KS. I guess we'll see in a few hours.



It's gonna get interesting, I think KS is a more rounded team. ND shouldn't be @ 3 as far as I'm concerned. They're barely beating unranked teams with single digits wins.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> It's gonna get interesting, I think KS is a more rounded team. ND shouldn't be @ 3 as far as I'm concerned. They're barely beating unranked teams with single digits wins.



I believe two things are going to work in Oregons favor. The fact that they now have to play a conference championship, where ND doesn't, and the fact that USCw will probably whip ND when they meet in a couple of weeks.

Oh yeah, and enjoy that Falcons game. I hope they stay undefeated..


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I believe two things are going to work in Oregons favor. The fact that they now have to play a conference championship, where ND doesn't, and the fact that USCw will probably whip ND when they meet in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Oh yeah, and enjoy that Falcons game. I hope they stay undefeated..



10-4 on both!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2012)

Brunch ............ya just got to love it. Well really it was just a big ol fat omelet with ham and jalepenos and a cold Colorado kooliad ...i no im bad


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank goodness for TiVo, I crashed at 8pm last night, didn't wake up til 10 this morning, all those 12hrs caught up with me.


Didn't get to cook yesterday, so going to grill up some elk steaks and fry up some gator tail this evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank goodness for TiVo, I crashed at 8pm last night, didn't wake up til 10 this morning, all those 12hrs caught up with me.
> 
> 
> Didn't get to cook yesterday, so going to grill up some elk steaks and fry up some gator tail this evening.



I take it you are referring to tivoing LSU/Bama game. If so, you've got a good one to watch while you are partakin in some mighty fine eats!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 4, 2012)

Daughter and bubbette are grocery shopping while I let the new aquarium fish acclimate. Got to wait till they get back, gas up, go to BR's farm, pick up another aquarium and then drive 4 hours home. Call week starts at 7am, and the time changed last night. Time flies don't it?


----------



## slip (Nov 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Time flies don't it?



Sho does ... unless yer at work, then it crawwwls.

Crazy busy at work today, i mean an insane amount of people. Shoot its justa sunday?




Gunna head out and cut some shooting lanes before dark, get to try out this new saw on a stick if i can get Dad to remind me how it works


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Daughter and bubbette are grocery shopping while I let the new aquarium fish acclimate. Got to wait till they get back, gas up, go to BR's farm, pick up another aquarium and then drive 4 hours home. Call week starts at 7am, and the time changed last night. Time flies don't it?





slip said:


> Sho does ... unless yer at work, then it crawwwls.
> 
> Crazy busy at work today, i mean an insane amount of people. Shoot its justa sunday?
> 
> ...




Well at least you two are having productive days.  

I sat in the woods yesterday and just kept feeling worse and worse. It was hot but I got unusually sweatty and nauseated, felt like crude. I kept texting ERD telling him I left money on the counter for him to go get lunch for himself and Mini-Me. He didn't answer so I texted Mini-me and she said brother was sick. He finally texted me and had been throwing up since he woke up. I told him to drink Gatorade, take a shower and go back to bed. 

Bait was at his mom's house working and I got to the point I couldn't take it anymore so I left and went to her house and took a nap. We headed home, stopped and got soup and crackers for ERD, hibatchi for us. Ate, Bait passed out in the chair, I made ERD take Advil, he was so dehydrated he had a fever and then I commenced to puking my toenails up. I despise a stomach virus.  

Anyway, I missed any good hunting time this weekend but I'll be there bright and early Saturday cause I'm really sick and tired of this guy playing peek-a-boo with me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Anyway, I missed any good hunting time this weekend but I'll be there bright and early Saturday cause I'm really sick and tired of this guy playing peek-a-boo with me.


He's taunting you. I'm surprised you don't have a trail cam pick of him sticking his tongue out at you..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2012)

This time change is not a deer hunter's friend if you work for a living.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's taunting you. I'm surprised you don't have a trail cam pick of him sticking his tongue out at you..





I'm waiting on that.    


At least it was just the spike that haunts my stand that danced all around me while I slept in the tree last week. 

I believe I would have just given up if it had been that boy that watched me while I snoozed.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 4, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This time change is not a deer hunter's friend if you work for a living.



Agreed. 

At least up until today, I had time to run to the lease and sit in the tree for two hours or so. Now, if I even tried, I might get 30 minutes of good shooting light.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'm waiting on that.
> 
> 
> At least it was just the spike that haunts my stand that danced all around me while I slept in the tree last week.
> ...



I have been known to snore grunt one up a time or two.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2012)

Dark came way too soon


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 4, 2012)

Had a  pretty weekend to play in.
Caught a bunch of nice trout  sat am. then a nap.
Sunday we went to the farm and saw that my huntin buddies had taken a deer sat. They also hung up some deer horns in the house from previous years.

I cut some weeds down then went for a walk looking at the oak leaves turning and deer rubs.  Ended  up in the area of the last rattlesnake sighting just to see what i could see.
My phone rang, it was rhbama  coming by to pick up one of the fish tanks that were in my barn.

We got to meet him and his lovely wife  and talk a few minutes.

The sky had darkened behind us hut it also had a rainbow.
Bama said that may not be a good sign and needed to get home so off they went with the rain cloud in pursuit. He had a good head start so he may have made it home unscathed!!!

Now we the monday morning trip to the salt mine to look foward to.

Brace yourselves, gird your loins Mondays comin!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Dark came way too soon



Naw, it came at the same time as always, your watch just got there quicker.


----------



## slip (Nov 4, 2012)

Club pres shot one while we we're out, went and helped track until we ran out of blood. 

It was real light in color, and not much of it before the trail went cold. Thinking it may not have been a fatal shot ... they're bringing dogs out tomorrow some time.

I went just blindly lookin and im pretty sure i came up on it under a blown down log over a creek in some REALLY thick river cane. It got up and ran off...

Thinkin that deer will see another day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 4, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Had a  pretty weekend to play in.
> Caught a bunch of nice trout  sat am. then a nap.
> Sunday we went to the farm and saw that my huntin buddies had taken a deer sat. They also hung up some deer horns in the house from previous years.
> 
> ...



Nope. We got hammered with blinding rain, and 30mph winds before we even hit Statesboro. 
We thoroughly enjoyed meeting you and Janice-babe! 
 Hope to see ya'll again! 
Just got home a few minutes ago. Hit some hard rain and wind here and there on the way. Stayed the legal limit and waved at the po po's hiding in da bushes and under overpasses. Glad to be home.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Agreed.
> 
> At least up until today, I had time to run to the lease and sit in the tree for two hours or so. Now, if I even tried, I might get 30 minutes of good shooting light.



Meh.... your shot will be right at dark anyway.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Club pres shot one while we we're out, went and helped track until we ran out of blood.
> 
> It was real light in color, and not much of it before the trail went cold. Thinking it may not have been a fatal shot ... they're bringing dogs out tomorrow some time.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a lung shot, not likely to survive, but a slow death.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Club pres shot one while we we're out, went and helped track until we ran out of blood.
> 
> It was real light in color, and not much of it before the trail went cold. Thinking it may not have been a fatal shot ... they're bringing dogs out tomorrow some time.
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like a lung shot, not likely to survive, but a slow death.



Lung shot blood will usually have bubbles in it. Light blood can be a grazing shot or a leg shot. Good luck with finding him, Slip!


----------



## slip (Nov 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like a lung shot, not likely to survive, but a slow death.



Wasnt no blubbles in the blood, but they did find a tiny chunk of bone right where the shot was taken.

I dunno, but i highly doubt we find it. 

After all the walkin the 5 of us did out there, plus waiting 12-15 hours for the dogs to even come out i dont think they'll be able to trail it.

I think it'll stumble off, lay and die... May end up miles away though.

Oh well.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2012)

Sunday evening youngins.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 4, 2012)

Evening, KY!
Hope you remembered to set your clock back an hour last night.
Not all of us can tell time by the sun like Nicodemus.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, KY!
> Hope you remembered to set your clock back an hour last night.
> Not all of us can tell time by the sun like Nicodemus.


Congrats on the win Bama!!.......Good to see you ain't wearing them funny colors in you avatar this time around!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 4, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Congrats on the win Bama!!.......Good to see you ain't wearing them funny colors in you avatar this time around!!



Nope, but it is nice to see so many new Bama avatars in the sports forum.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 5, 2012)

I HATE THIS DAYLIGHT WASTING TIME !!!

Now Happy Blue Monday to all of you fellow drivelers today.  I've just been watching the clock most of the night instead of getting my beauty rest......and Lawd knows that I need it too!!

I wasted this weekend by only hunting a couple of hours Saturday from 10AM-12 Noon.  Didn't see anything but a couple of squirrels.  I have never had too much success while hunting during the a full moon anyway.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2012)

Well EE I wasted time hunting yesterday also.  Saw no deer morning or evening.  Thinking the temperature change had something to do with it.

Well this moan day morning has me drinking coffee and getting ready for the salt mine.  

There is enough to share


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2012)

Peteetong


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 5, 2012)

Mernin, in a deep raspy horse very snotty voice


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I HATE THIS DAYLIGHT WASTING TIME !!!
> 
> Now Happy Blue Monday to all of you fellow drivelers today.  I've just been watching the clock most of the night instead of getting my beauty rest......and Lawd knows that I need it too!!
> 
> I wasted this weekend by only hunting a couple of hours Saturday from 10AM-12 Noon.  Didn't see anything but a couple of squirrels.  I have never had too much success while hunting during the a full moon anyway.


me and my daughter hunted sat. and sun. and didn't see the first deer? first time all year that has happend..


gobbleinwoods said:


> Well EE I wasted time hunting yesterday also.  Saw no deer morning or evening.  Thinking the temperature change had something to do with it.
> 
> Well this moan day morning has me drinking coffee and getting ready for the salt mine.
> 
> There is enough to share


thank you sir!


Hankus said:


> Peteetong


top of the mornin lad


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin, in a deep raspy horse very snotty voice



morning, hope you get better soon!!!! i will mix ya up sumpthan


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 5, 2012)

mornin boyz n gurlz


----------



## baldfish (Nov 5, 2012)

Figured i would sleep late on my first morning off. No woke up to late late to go hunting and aint late enought o be getting up
Morning yall


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2012)

Morning, ya'll!
Man, this weekend blew by! Got off work Friday, drove to Statesboro friday night, went to the game Saturday( GSU lost), went out to eat, came back and watched the Bama/LSU game in the hotel, got up Sunday and took Allie grocery and pet store shopping, went to see Bilgerat, and then drove home.
I need a couple of days off to get over being off a couple of days.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Figured i would sleep late on my first morning off. No woke up to late late to go hunting and aint late enought o be getting up
> Morning yall



Chawlie!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrr, forgot to turn on my alarm clock, 30 minutes late for work.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, ya'll!
> Man, this weekend blew by! Got off work Friday, drove to Statesboro friday night, went to the game Saturday( GSU lost), went out to eat, came back and watched the Bama/LSU game in the hotel, got up Sunday and took Allie grocery and pet store shopping, went to see Bilgerat, and then drove home.
> I need a couple of days off to get over being off a couple of days.



Thanks for placing you order with Days off R Us... the soonest days i have available are next Saturday and Sunday,  would you like to reserve those days?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Thanks for placing you order with Days off R Us... the soonest days i have available are next Saturday and Sunday,  would you like to reserve those days?



Can't. I'm on call at da Big House till 7am next Monday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2012)

not good!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

didn't see ANY buzzards circling this weekend! But I just flat out couldn't bring myself to hunt.........  I TOO hate the time change, no chance of getting any evening hunts in now!
Marvelous Monday Folks!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin, in a deep raspy horse very snotty voice










Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, forgot to turn on my alarm clock, 30 minutes late for work.


 You're NEVER late!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You're NEVER late!






2nd time in 26 years.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2nd time in 26 years.



Steeerike twoooooo!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2nd time in 26 years.









rhbama3 said:


> Steeerike twoooooo!!!!!


  ok a little rofl:)


----------



## slip (Nov 5, 2012)

Went hunting this moring, saw 3 deer butts ... that was it, even with the lanes i cut. Just gunna have to give in and put the stand on another tree......


Got down and tried to track that deer for the Pres in the daylight, found new blood where he turned and circled back the way he went in ... im pretty sure he's on the neighbors property ... and thats fine, the neighbor is cool. Still gunna wait on the dogs though.


----------



## slip (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh yeah, came home and there was a buzzard eating a road pizza rabbit infront of the house, durn bird wasnt the least bit skeerd of the truck and wouldnt move I got out with a pole and went to scoop up the rabbit (threw it in the ditch so the buzzard wouldnt also be road pizza) and the bird was hoppin at me. I was about to have a buzzard on my saw on a stick.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Went hunting this moring, saw 3 deer butts ... that was it, even with the lanes i cut. Just gunna have to give in and put the stand on another tree......
> 
> 
> Got down and tried to track that deer for the Pres in the daylight, found new blood where *he turned and circled back the way he went in* ... im pretty sure he's on the neighbors property ... and thats fine, the neighbor is cool. Still gunna wait on the dogs though.


Hhhhmmmm, so it's true, they do circle back!


slip said:


> Oh yeah, came home and there was a buzzard eating a road pizza rabbit infront of the house, durn bird wasnt the least bit skeerd of the truck and wouldnt move I got out with a pole and went to scoop up the rabbit (threw it in the ditch so the buzzard wouldnt also be road pizza) and the bird was hoppin at me. I was about to have a buzzard on my saw on a stick.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2012)

roast & gravy, cream corn and spinach.... mmmmmmmm


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrr, I left my dinner at home.


----------



## slip (Nov 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, I left my dinner at home.



I know a guy that might be willing to share some rabbit with ya? He's a little froggy though ... gotta be quick.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2012)

slip said:


> I know a guy that might be willing to share some rabbit with ya? He's a little froggy though ... gotta be quick.





Go poke him with your saw on a stick !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, I left my dinner at home.



This just ain't your day, is it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> This just ain't your day, is it?





Not so far.



Dawn and I were watching a "Mayhem man" commercial yesterday, the one where he's on the lawnmower punching out window, cars, boats with rocks ???


I told Dawn that's what we called you, 'bout that time "Mayhem" looks at the screen and says Robert !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2012)

Ya'll don't forget Laney's Birthday yesterday, started a thread.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mayhem is my BFF! 




I can't convince him that i really don't like him very much!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2012)

Moanin kids....draggin today! Got home at tree ****y dis mornin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, I left my dinner at home.


your fallin apart 


rhbama3 said:


> This just ain't your day, is it?



it will start to get better just as soon as keebs sends him one of them kiss on the head smilely


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids....draggin today! Got home at tree ****y dis mornin.



checkin out the sunday specials at the shoe show?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> checkin out the sunday specials at the shoe show?



Naw, but close!!! Watchin the Falcons Cheerleaders!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> roast & gravy, cream corn and spinach.... mmmmmmmm


 deer backstrap sheesh-ka-bobs with onion, pepper & maters and twice baked taters!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, I left my dinner at home.


 dang darlin'.................  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






slip said:


> I know a guy that might be willing to share some rabbit with ya? He's a little froggy though ... gotta be quick.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Not so far.
> Dawn and I were watching a "Mayhem man" commercial yesterday, the one where he's on the lawnmower punching out window, cars, boats with rocks ???
> I told Dawn that's what we called you, 'bout that time "Mayhem" looks at the screen and says Robert !!!!


 Mayhem commercials are hilarious!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll don't forget Laney's Birthday yesterday, started a thread.





Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids....draggin today! Got home at tree ****y dis mornin.









blood on the ground said:


> your fallin apart
> 
> 
> it will start to get better just as soon as keebs sends him one of them kiss on the head smilely


 there, now they both should be better!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> deer backstrap sheesh-ka-bobs with onion, pepper & maters and twice baked taters!
> 
> dang darlin'.................
> 
> ...



I'm is!!  

 <------2-egg, ham, and pepperjack cheese sammiches on toast


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm is!!
> 
> <------2-egg, ham, and pepperjack cheese sammiches on toast



That sounds down right righteous!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> deer backstrap sheesh-ka-bobs with onion, pepper & maters and twice baked taters!
> 
> dang darlin'.................
> 
> ...



me like some deer back... its good tadeaf


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> me like some deer back... its good tadeaf


 yeah it wuz............


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah it wuz............



try this; butterfly thick pieces of back strap season to taste, fill with cream cheese and diced jalapenos, wrap with bacon and grill until med/med rare what ever you like as long as it aint over cooked!

very good!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2012)

Trip to IGA, fried cheekun, butterbeans, mac and cheese and lace cornbread !!!!  They serve up some purty dang good groceries !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> That sounds down right righteous!



So does those deer sheesh-ka-bobs!! 

They hit da spot!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Howdy everybody...hope everyone had a great weekend!   Congrats to the Falcons...8-0 for the season so far.  And congrats to Bama...LSU tripped themselves up at the end.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> try this; butterfly thick pieces of back strap season to taste, fill with cream cheese and diced jalapenos, wrap with bacon and grill until med/med rare what ever you like as long as it aint over cooked!
> 
> very good!!!


Oh yeah, done that too, you can also use cubed steak like that too!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Trip to IGA, fried cheekun, _*butterbeans*_, mac and cheese and lace cornbread !!!!  They serve up some purty dang good groceries !!!


 make sure you step outside this time!


Jeff C. said:


> So does those deer sheesh-ka-bobs!!
> 
> They hit da spot!!


 pepper jack makes everything better!  Only thing I could/would have added was to drizzle some bell pepper jelly on it!


boneboy96 said:


> Howdy everybody...hope everyone had a great weekend!   Congrats to the Falcons...8-0 for the season so far.  And congrats to Bama...LSU tripped themselves up at the end.


 Ah-hem.........this is the campfire, darlin', it ain't the sports forum!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah, done that too, you can also use cubed steak like that too!
> 
> make sure you step outside this time!
> 
> ...






Why???  I'm the only one here !!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why???  I'm the only one here !!


 I dunno............


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdy everybody...hope everyone had a great weekend!   Congrats to the Falcons...8-0 for the season so far.  And congrats to Bama...LSU tripped themselves up at the end.



Howdy Bob!! 

Yep....hate they lost because I just booked a flight to work the LSU/MissSt. game this weekend @ LSU. Would've been a a little more exciting coming off of a win instead.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2012)

afternoon bonezy!!! how you doin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2012)

Almost fergot....KANG!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trip to IGA, fried cheekun, butterbeans, mac and cheese and lace cornbread !!!!  They serve up some purty dang good groceries !!!



Did Quack just say he ate lunch at the IGA?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Did Quack just say he ate lunch at the IGA?


yep...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Did Quack just say he ate lunch at the IGA?






No, I said I had dinner there . . .  breakfast, dinner, supper.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No, I said I had lunch there . . .  breakfast, lunch, supper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





City slicker . . . 




Nappy time .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> City slicker . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 City??? I thought I was Lil.................. nevermind.......... sweet dreams!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2012)

Fixin to head to brothers or pick up pecans, maybe


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2012)

At least you have an IGA they shut the one in Adairville down about two year ago. I have to eat dinner at the BP station. They serve some mean Beanee Weanees and sardines.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nappy time .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to head to brothers or pick up pecans, maybe


 HB.............


KyDawg said:


> At least you have an IGA they shut the one in Adairville down about two year ago. I have to eat dinner at the BP station. They serve some mean Beanee Weanees and sardines.


 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 697439


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2012)

Top of the day to ya KyDawg!! Don't ferget your nap!! 

A'ight chilluns.....gotta get out fer a while. CYL!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2012)

werk........

it has not been a pleasant day


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> werk........
> 
> it has not been a pleasant day



whas a matter little buddy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> whas a matter little buddy


messicans dun broke the unbreakable around here and had me bizzyer than a centupeeed in a toe countin contest.


Miguel Cervantes said:


>



i will buy you a coke if you will share your pop corn


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I aint no lizard. whatever that means

Now move


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint no lizard. whatever that means
> 
> Now move


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i will buy you a coke if you will share your pop corn


Drankin water with Airborne in it, but thanks anyway.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint no lizard. whatever that means
> 
> Now move





midget..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Drankin water with Airborne in it, but thanks anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I won.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> werk........
> 
> it has not been a pleasant day







Come on Blood. Quittin time. I don't like this day tadeaf.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2012)

y'all play nice....im outofhere


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Come on Blood. Quittin time. I don't like this day tadeaf.


 yep, he's rubbin off on you!


blood on the ground said:


> y'all play nice....im outofhere


 later dude!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 697439






I don't think they'd fit??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2012)

I've got a wicked headache and no Goody's.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't think they'd fit??


wanna pick some up & lets see?


Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got a wicked headache and no Goody's.


 I sowwy...........


Sssooooo, who's lookin for a hawt female mechanic....... besides Chief?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> wanna pick some up & lets see?
> 
> I sowwy...........
> 
> ...





Not after stawkin, er uh, looking at it's profile . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2012)

Home at last!
Thinking a couple of BLT's on toasted tapioca bread might be passable. 
Gonna do a water change and rearrange the aquarium to put this huge piece of imitation driftwood in that Bubbette found at petco.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2012)

That made in China imitation drift wood probably has some kinda funky chemicals in it and will kill all yo fishes . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That made in China imitation drift wood probably has some kinda funky chemicals in it and will kill all yo fishes . . .



Dats why i rinse it off good and then dip it in dechlorinated water. 
Just found out we only got one surgeon in town thursday and friday. I just might get a chance to go sit in a tree those mornings! 
I need to go check the weather....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Dats why i rinse it off good and then dip it in dechlorinated water.
> Just found out we only got one surgeon in town thursday and friday. I just might get a chance to go sit in a tree those mornings!
> I need to go check the weather....






Pookie be smart !!!




I got corn piled all around a persimmon tree, as of Saturday they hadn't touched it ??


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie be smart !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Have to be some mighty heavy persimmons to touch the corn on the ground. Why don't cha just put it up higher, like on a table or sompin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> wanna pick some up & lets see?
> 
> I sowwy...........
> 
> ...



She ain't gotta be a mechanic!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2012)

I needs a mechanic an somebody to pay her


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> She ain't gotta be a mechanic!!!



Headers, 327 rear end, bored over 30.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> She ain't gotta be a mechanic!!!





Hankus said:


> I needs a mechanic an somebody to pay her





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Headers, 327 rear end, bored over 30.



All of the above!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2012)

Tater soup....


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie be smart !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, corn ain't gonna do it. They'll take new growth food plot and acorns any day over golden kernals. The hogs are a different story. My favorite sausage maker is open now, so a Doe and a sow would be a perfect day.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

heavens to mirgatroid, couldn't get back on the page at work to say 
"bye".......... heating up left over homemade soup & adding homemade 'minter & cheese on toast to go with it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> heavens to mirgatroid, couldn't get back on the page at work to say
> "bye".......... heating up left over homemade soup & adding homemade 'minter & cheese on toast to go with it!





  Where you git homemade `minter and cheese???


----------



## slip (Nov 5, 2012)

Tried to track the Pres' deer today with a dog, no luck after running up and down hills and creeks for 2 or 3 miles. Gotta say, i kinda enjoyed following the dog and watching it work.


Found some REAL good sign though, might set me up a stand in a new spot.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Where you git homemade `minter and cheese???


 here at home.................... trade from some hickory nuts, whole & cracked.........


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> here at home.................... trade from some hickory nuts, whole & cracked.........





How about genuine, from the tree?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Tried to track the Pres' deer today with a dog, no luck after running up and down hills and creeks for 2 or 3 miles. Gotta say, i kinda enjoyed following the dog and watching it work.
> 
> 
> Found some REAL good sign though, might set me up a stand in a new spot.


's ya get ya one or ten!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> heavens to mirgatroid, couldn't get back on the page at work to say
> "bye".......... heating up left over homemade soup & adding homemade 'minter & cheese on toast to go with it!



You ever do a minter and cheese like a grilled cheese sammmich?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> How about genuine, from the tree?


 'round here that's what we call "whole".......


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You ever do a minter and cheese like a grilled cheese sammmich?


Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 'round here that's what we call "whole".......





I should know better than to try to "shuck and jive" you!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 5, 2012)

That reminds me i need to check on my black trees.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 5, 2012)

That should read Black walnut trees.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I should know better than to try to "shuck and jive" you!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> That should read Black walnut trees.


 you could've just edited your post......... but I knew what you were talkin 'bout any way!


----------



## slip (Nov 5, 2012)

Lawd it feels alot later then 9:00 ....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Lawd it feels alot later then 9:00 ....


 quit bringing it up & *just deal with it*!
ok, gonna go eat & call it a night, now that Slip has made me start yawning!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Tried to track the Pres' deer today with a dog, no luck after running up and down hills and creeks for 2 or 3 miles. Gotta say, i kinda enjoyed following the dog and watching it work.
> 
> 
> Found some REAL good sign though, might set me up a stand in a new spot.


I thought you said the deer crossed the property line? 
You been hanging out wif some bad infuences in the deer forum.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Tried to track the Pres' deer today with a dog, no luck after running up and down hills and creeks for 2 or 3 miles. Gotta say, i kinda enjoyed following the dog and watching it work.
> 
> 
> Found some REAL good sign though, might set me up a stand in a new spot.



I done told ya to move that stand, even if it is just a tad  



Keebs said:


> quit bringing it up & *just deal with it*!
> ok, gonna go eat & call it a night, now that Slip has made me start yawning!



What's ya hurry...it's only 9:00 pm


----------



## slip (Nov 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought you said the deer crossed the property line?
> You been hanging out wif some bad infuences in the deer forum.





We thought it did to, kinda hard for me to put into words but the deer did a weird zig/zag, kinda looked like he circled around then turned back around and went right into the heart of our property. 

Without blood i would have never thought the deer went where it did. The dog that did the tracking was amazing and i knew that if he couldnt find it, it wasnt there to be found.


----------



## slip (Nov 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I done told ya to move that stand, even if it is just a tad
> 
> 
> 
> What's ya hurry...it's only 9:00 pm



Oh i was meanin to tell ya ... i finally remembered to bring my antlers this morning. Did a little ratteling and a grunt or two mixed in ... brought in a doe and i had somethin grunt back on the hill top (Where i cant see, where i'm moving closer to soon...)

Gotta get this stand moved to a better tree with some kind of view, and pick up another stand for the other area i found today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Oh i was meanin to tell ya ... i finally remembered to bring my antlers this morning. Did a little ratteling and a grunt or two mixed in ... brought in a doe and i had somethin grunt back on the hill top (Where i cant see, where i'm moving closer to soon...)
> 
> Gotta get this stand moved to a better tree with some kind of view, and pick up another stand for the other area i found today.



Do it....you can make your own Luck!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm gonna hang out with the Jag fer a while.....CYL!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Oh i was meanin to tell ya ... i finally remembered to bring my antlers this morning. Did a little ratteling and a grunt or two mixed in ... brought in a doe and i had somethin grunt back on the hill top (Where i cant see, where i'm moving closer to soon...)
> 
> Gotta get this stand moved to a better tree with some kind of view, and pick up another stand for the other area i found today.



Now you understand why you can NEVER have too many ladder stands! 
On a different note, after going thru all that and not finding the deer, I'd say there is a good chance somebody is gonna get a trail cam pic of a buck dragging a leg. No way he was mortally wounded if you tracked him that far.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Lawd it feels alot later then 9:00 ....


Yes it does!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 5, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yes it does!!



That does it!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2012)

It is late in Georgia on new time, youngins. Evening.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2012)

Well


----------



## kracker (Nov 5, 2012)

Amputation sometime in Jan. and then my 3rd aortic valve replacement. Divorce to follow. 

Hope y'all doing better than me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2012)

kracker said:


> Amputation sometime in Jan. and then my 3rd aortic valve replacement. Divorce to follow.
> 
> Hope y'all doing better than me.



words fail me but hope you feel a whole lot better after the surgeries.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2012)

kracker said:


> Amputation sometime in Jan. and then my 3rd aortic valve replacement. Divorce to follow.
> 
> Hope y'all doing better than me.



I wish I had the right words


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2012)

kracker hang in there.  

Well election day has arrived.   Coffee for the early voters


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> kracker hang in there.
> 
> Well election day has arrived.   Coffee for the early voters



Mornin gobble. Think it's time I try to boot a few politicians


----------



## kracker (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks guys.
I'm with Hankus, time to put some politicians in the unemplyment line.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 6, 2012)

Good Morning to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.  It has only taken 1 hour and 45 minutes for me to finally get this dang page to load.

SO, I am just so happy to be here.  Fixing to go vote in a few minutes and then I have to drive to another county and VOTE again.  Probably not too many others doing that today.  Just gotta take advantage of the situation when you can.

YEP.....ROMNEY  2     obama   0


Now that is the way that I like it.

After that, I have to come back to town and have a sit down scavenger hunt with a local funeral home that covers the details of 8 previous burials from 1942 to 2007.  I am not looking forward to searching all of their records either.  (I am afraid that I might find some skeletons in their closet instead).


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 6, 2012)

mornin boyz n gurlz


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

cough cough, hack hack.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2012)

daggumit!!!! werkin up on the roof since 6am on a dawged exhaust fan.... i got squwooshy socks


----------



## BreamReaper (Nov 6, 2012)

Mornin' time drivelers!
Off to exercise my rights, then it's back to servicing some fireplugs.


----------



## baldfish (Nov 6, 2012)

Morning folks

GO Vote!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2012)

kracker said:


> Amputation sometime in Jan. and then my 3rd aortic valve replacement. Divorce to follow.
> 
> Hope y'all doing better than me.


son-of-a-gun........... dang kracker, my heart goes out to you, darlin'!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> cough cough, hack hack.


aaaaawww, time for some of Snowys home remedies, shuggums!


blood on the ground said:


> daggumit!!!! werkin up on the roof since 6am on a dawged exhaust fan.... i got squwooshy socks


shoes help, boots are even better...........


baldfish said:


> Morning folks
> 
> GO Vote!!!!


_* I DID!!!*_


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 6, 2012)

Mornin Y'all! Its raining, its pouring, the ol man is snoring! Oh crap, time to wake him up 

 Voting day! Thank gawd it'll be over after today.

How are y'all doing?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Y'all! Its raining, its pouring, the ol man is snoring! Oh crap, time to wake him up
> 
> Voting day! Thank gawd it'll be over after today.
> 
> How are y'all doing?


 So glad you stopped by!!!!!! Miguel needs your attention, please!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 6, 2012)

Morning, people!
 It sure feels nice not to have to go to the Polls today. Bubbette and i took care of that with last weeks early voting.
 Still unsure what the right thing to do was on Amendment One( the charter school thing).


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2012)

wishin i was fi...sleepin.

only hank jr fishes in the rain.... right?


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> So glad you stopped by!!!!!! Miguel needs your attention, please!



 do I need to run?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> wishin i was fi...sleepin.
> 
> only hank jr fishes in the rain.... right?


yep..............


SnowHunter said:


> do I need to run?


 you might better, he keeps coming in here coughing & hacking!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yep..............
> 
> you might better, he keeps coming in here coughing & hacking!



In that case, lemme bust out my mopp gear then


----------



## baldfish (Nov 6, 2012)

Keebs how did you go vote thought you was a  convicted felon or was i wrong 
now you can start the beating


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> In that case, lemme bust out my mopp gear then



I thought you mopped every week?


----------



## baldfish (Nov 6, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> In that case, lemme bust out my mopp gear then



He aint passing gas so you should be fine without it. He would get some better if you treated him in a skimpy nurse outfit but we would need pics


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2012)

Moanin folks.....good rain here!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

baldfish said:


> He aint passing gas so you should be fine without it. He would get some better if you treated him in a skimpy nurse outfit but we would need pics


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> In that case, lemme bust out my mopp gear then





baldfish said:


> Keebs how did you go vote thought you was a  convicted felon or was i wrong
> now you can start the beating


 you wuz RONG!


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin folks.....good rain here!!!


 hardly a drop here!


baldfish said:


> He aint passing gas so you should be fine without it. He would get some better if you treated him in a skimpy nurse outfit but we would need pics





Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought you mopped every week?


oops I forgot to mention, I was saving that tidbit for you! Your turn! 



baldfish said:


> He aint passing gas so you should be fine without it. He would get some better if you treated him in a skimpy nurse outfit but we would need pics



Yeah I'll get right on that


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 6, 2012)

Mornin Shmoo!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> oops I forgot to mention, I was saving that tidbit for you! Your turn!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'll get right on that




Just for that tidbit of sarcasm I will spit shine your floors.

You don't mind chunky spit do you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin folks.....good rain here!!!


HAAAY JEFF 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just for that tidbit of sarcasm I will spit shine your floors.
> 
> You don't mind chunky spit do you?



EEEWWWW you naysty ol gsneezer


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 6, 2012)

nothin' but sunshine down here in Sowega. Had a few sprinkles late last night and that was it.


----------



## baldfish (Nov 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Just trying to help a brother out



SnowHunter said:


> oops I forgot to mention, I was saving that tidbit for you! Your turn!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'll get right on that



Thank you Sweetie 



Keebs said:


> you wuz RONG!
> 
> hardly a drop here!




Cant always be right but I try


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2012)

Voted.   It is raining.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2012)

kracker said:


> Amputation sometime in Jan. and then my 3rd aortic valve replacement. Divorce to follow.
> 
> Hope y'all doing better than me.



Like the others, words fail me also  ......wishin and prayin for you the best, no matter the circumstances.  



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Shmoo!



Mornin backatcha, Shmoooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! 



blood on the ground said:


> HAAAY JEFF
> 
> 
> EEEWWWW you naysty ol gsneezer



What up blood??? Stay dry, my friend!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just for that tidbit of sarcasm I will spit shine your floors.
> 
> You don't mind chunky spit do you?


Blowing chunks had a whole be meaning now 


baldfish said:


> Just trying to help a brother out:bounce
> 
> Thank you Sweetie
> Cant always be right but I try


Anytime Charlie 


Jeff C. said:


> Like the others, words fail me also  ......wishin and prayin for you the best, no matter the circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hollerin already? Good think I ain't got a hangover


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Cant always be right but I try


 "E" for effort!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Voted.   It is raining.





SnowHunter said:


> Blowing chunks had a whole be meaning now
> Anytime Charlie
> Hollerin already? Good think I ain't got a hangover


 Snowy?? still learning the new phone??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

Idjits...


----------



## baldfish (Nov 6, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Blowing chunks had a whole be meaning now
> 
> Anytime Charlie
> 
> Hollerin already? Good think I ain't got a hangover


 
When yall coming back to dville



Keebs said:


> "E" for effort!
> 
> 
> 
> Snowy?? still learning the new phone??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjits...


Gritty.............. but I still luvs ya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hollerin already? Good think I ain't got a hangover


I've got an overhang, does that count as the same thing?


----------



## slip (Nov 6, 2012)

If you got past fellerknees you can only vote dimmercrat right?


Tryin to remember who i was spoze to vote for today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Blowing chunks had a whole be meaning now
> 
> Anytime Charlie
> 
> Hollerin already? Good think I ain't got a hangover



You sure??? 

Yeah, but it was the sweet sound of a mooooooooooo!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

slip said:


> If you got past fellerknees you can only vote dimmercrat right?
> 
> 
> Tryin to remember who i was spoze to vote for today.


----------



## baldfish (Nov 6, 2012)

slip said:


> If you got past fellerknees you can only vote dimmercrat right?
> 
> 
> Tryin to remember who i was spoze to vote for today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2012)

left over roast & grey-v, tater salad (the musterd kind) steamed yeller squash....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2012)

slip said:


> If you got past _*fellerknees *_you can only vote dimmercrat right?
> 
> 
> Tryin to remember who i was spoze to vote for today.


 WHAT??????????


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> "E" for effort!
> 
> 
> 
> Snowy?? still learning the new phone??


Dang keypad doesn't work real well, nor have word suggestion LOL


baldfish said:


> When yall coming back to dville


turkey day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Dang keypad doesn't work real well, nor have word suggestion LOL
> turkey day


Use your fangers woman!!! Them toes is too big for that tiny keyboard..


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2012)

im dressin up as a black panther when i go vote tunight


----------



## baldfish (Nov 6, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Dang keypad doesn't work real well, nor have word suggestion LOL
> turkey day



i will be working that day so call i'll stop by


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im dressin up as a black panther when i go vote tunight



Monon....


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Monon....



 what?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2012)

poor Slip, he was  a good'un...............


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2012)

baldfish said:


> i will be working that day so call i'll stop by


 ooooolala, in yo UNIFORM!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> poor Slip, he was  a good'un...............



what happend to swip


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what happend to swip


 you don't read the thread, dude??


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you don't read the thread, dude??



not all of it no read what i can KEEBS


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WHAT??????????



You didn't really think a home schooled Christian arsonist wouldn't have a rap sheet, did you? I guess you can add trespassing, poaching, and hunting without permission too.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got an overhang, does that count as the same thing?


If you want it too LOL


baldfish said:


> i will be working that day so call i'll stop by


You gotta work Turkey day? But at least I can hug on ya! I will  for sure! Gotta get me a Charlie fix!


----------



## baldfish (Nov 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ooooolala, in yo UNIFORM!



Yep



SnowHunter said:


> If you want it too LOL
> 
> You gotta work Turkey day? But at least I can hug on ya! I will  for sure! Gotta get me a Charlie fix!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> not all of it no read what i can KEEBS


Translated = He does better with pikturs..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Gotta get me a *Charlie Horse*!



He's good at those, just ask Colin...


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Translated = He does better with pikturs..



I'm getting better sir 60


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's good at those, just ask Colin...



Noooooo thanks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm getting better sir 60


I like that. Might have to be my next screen name; Sir60.

Kind of has a ring to it..


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like that. Might have to be my next screen name; Sir60.
> 
> Kind of has a ring to it..



is the check in the mail?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> not all of it no read what i can KEEBS










rhbama3 said:


> You didn't really think a home schooled Christian arsonist wouldn't have a rap sheet, did you? I guess you can add trespassing, poaching, and hunting without permission too.


 true dat!


SnowHunter said:


> If you want it too LOL
> 
> You gotta work Turkey day? But at least I can hug on ya! I will  for sure! *Gotta get me a Charlie fix!*





baldfish said:


> Yep


 that pic of me, you & Rutt will be on my family's annual Christmas calendar that my niece puts together!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Translated = He does better with pikturs..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2012)

well looky heah!
Where's Mrs. H22 today?!?!?!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2012)

Kang!!!!


Dang it!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> is the check in the mail?



Sure, just make it out for whatever amount you want.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well looky heah!
> Where's Mrs. H22 today?!?!?!



I got her washin winders at the house... just doing all kinds of women werk


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well looky heah!
> Where's Mrs. H22 today?!?!?!


Awwwwwwwwww Hail. Queen Keebs



blood on the ground said:


> I got her washin winders at the house... just doing all kinds of women werk


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's good at those, just ask Colin...



Noooooo thanks


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 6, 2012)

Darn phone


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwwwwwwwww Hail. Queen Keebs



whats up womenz


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whats up womenz



I hope Romney's up and stays that way


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I hope Romney's up and stays that way



no kiddin! mrs blood said she stood in line for an hr and half this morning... i got a big "WHAT" when i ask who she voted for...lol


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Kang!!!!
> 
> 
> Dang it!!!





blood on the ground said:


> I got her washin winders at the house... just doing all kinds of women werk


 back when I was married, my husband did that kinda stuff, with me supervising, of course!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwwwwwwwww Hail. Queen Keebs


 Hey purty Lady!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I hope Romney's up and stays that way


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I hope Romney's up and stays that way



Election Day Viagra?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Election Day Viagra?



 your mind is in da gutta


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> your mind is in da gutta



Prove it...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Prove it...



You already did, silly


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2012)

<--------Pancakes and link sausage!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> your mind is in da gutta





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You already did, silly


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <--------Pancakes and link sausage!!


repeat - - homemade soup & homemade 'minter & cheese toasted sammich! YUMMMM!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> repeat - - homemade soup & homemade 'minter & cheese toasted sammich! YUMMMM!!



Nuttin rong wiff dat....almost went wiff tater soup again from last night.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2012)

Cheekun an rice


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Cheekun an rice


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2012)

BK bacon burger and a fry


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2012)

I LOVE Foghorn!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2012)

That's a good un.


----------



## kracker (Nov 6, 2012)

OK, I'm in a little better mood today. Finally got it thru my thick head to handle one thing at a time, one day at a time.

Thanks for putting up with my whiny butt.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 6, 2012)

kracker said:


> OK, I'm in a little better mood today. Finally got it thru my thick head to handle one thing at a time, one day at a time.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my whiny butt.



Take it slow...one thing at a time...one day at a time!   I like that!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I LOVE Foghorn!


love it!!


kracker said:


> OK, I'm in a little better mood today. Finally got it thru my thick head to handle one thing at a time, one day at a time.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my whiny butt.



your in our prayers brother!


----------



## slip (Nov 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





baldfish said:


>





Keebs said:


> WHAT??????????





Keebs said:


> poor Slip, he was  a good'un...............





rhbama3 said:


> You didn't really think a home schooled Christian arsonist wouldn't have a rap sheet, did you? I guess you can add trespassing, poaching, and hunting without permission too.





Went and voted _hope_ and _change._
As in hoping we can change the current idiot in office.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2012)

kracker said:


> OK, I'm in a little better mood today. Finally got it thru my thick head to _*handle one thing at a time, one day at a time*_.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my whiny butt.


 That's the ONLY way to handle it, of course, that is, AFTER getting your knee's a little dusty..............


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Take it slow...one thing at a time...one day at a time!   I like that!



wow,,,, y'all just wrote a contry song


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2012)

kracker said:


> OK, I'm in a little better mood today. Finally got it thru my thick head to handle one thing at a time, one day at a time.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my whiny butt.



You can whine all you want to!


So, what about all these power companies that sent crews up North for the storm. If they didn't early vote what happens


----------



## slip (Nov 6, 2012)

kracker said:


> OK, I'm in a little better mood today. Finally got it thru my thick head to handle one thing at a time, one day at a time.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my whiny butt.



Dude you got reason!
Wishing the best for you, vent if you need to.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 6, 2012)

kracker said:


> OK, I'm in a little better mood today. Finally got it thru my thick head to handle one thing at a time, one day at a time.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my whiny butt.



You just keep on keepin on kracker


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2012)

alright... im headed out to cast my vote for Obama.......to be fired

lets take it back tonight boys an girls


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2012)

kracker said:


> OK, I'm in a little better mood today. Finally got it thru my thick head to handle one thing at a time, one day at a time.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my whiny butt.



    <------Now ya got something to whine about


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can whine all you want to!
> 
> 
> So, what about all these power companies that sent crews up North for the storm. If they didn't early vote what happens


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> alright... im headed out to cast my vote for Obama.......to be fired
> 
> lets take it back tonight boys an girls


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2012)

Leaves comin down faster than I can blow them away


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2012)

kracker said:


> OK, I'm in a little better mood today. Finally got it thru my thick head to handle one thing at a time, one day at a time.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my whiny butt.






Hang in there bro kracker !!! 







Man I hate training a new guy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hang in there bro kracker !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hard to get any of your normal responsibilities accomplished huh?


----------



## slip (Nov 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hang in there bro kracker !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats dis button do???


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2012)

slip said:


> Whats dis button do???



Oh, dat button right dere....who know's!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 6, 2012)

Don't be pushing any buttons!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hard to get any of your normal responsibilities accomplished huh?




Totally screwed up my after dinner nap !! 




slip said:


> Whats dis button do???








We do have a ton of buttons to mash !!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2012)

Long day........gettin longer........need likker


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Long day........gettin longer........need likker






3 mo hrs for me, and today is my Friday !!!  


Be back Sat morning !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

slip said:


> Whats dis button do???


----------



## slip (Nov 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Why you whippin on me so much today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

slip said:


> Why you whippin on me so much today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2012)

When asked if I had choice, which would I choose, Alzheimers, or Parkinson's.


Easy, Alzheimers'.


Why?


I might forget where I put my drank, but at least I wouldn't be spilling it . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>







Kang Miglet !!!!   


Awwwwwwww HAIL !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When asked if I had choice, which would I choose, Alzheimers, or Parkinson's.
> 
> 
> Easy, Alzheimers'.
> ...



Plus you'd be making new friends daily, and even sometimes hourly..

Although, I can see where you would find an advantage with Parkinson's as well.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 6, 2012)

Today turned out to be a productive day after all.  I voted for ROMNEY at 7:10 AM today and then voted for ROMNEY again in a different county at about 11 AM today.

Man, it ain't nothing like getting a too fer one special like dat.  Now I know how all dem Democrats been getting away with that for all these years.  It is so simple, just have multiple names and multiple pieces of identification to state dem facts and then just change your looks by adding a camo cap at the second place.  Worked great, I tell you.

Then the really good news happened...........the county attorney called me today and said that the attorneys finally agreed with me and that my Daughter was in fact the heir to a 16 grave section rather than the 8 grave section as originally believed.  The old records had been displaced somewhat and finally the county will be sending documentation to the cemetery to legally change their records to reflect the full 16 grave section will now be owned by my Daughter.  The other good news is that my Daughter will now be able to sell the other 8 plots since there is nobody in our family that will be using them in the future.  This "over the river and through the woods" situation has been going on for about 8-10 months now so I am glad that it has been cleared up and the correct action is now being taken.  Hopefully, she can sell these remaining eight "Perpetual Care" plots that were originally purchased by our relatives back around 1942 in a local Augusta cemetery.  In all fairness to the cemetery employees, they felt that I was correct all along but due to some sketchy record keeping many years ago, they had no choice but to get the city attorneys involved to make this determination.  I am just glad that is finally legally completed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Plus you'd be making new friends daily, and even sometimes hourly..
> 
> Although, I can see where you would find an advantage with Parkinson's as well.






I'd be blind if I had Parkinson's . . .


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Plus you'd be making new friends daily, and even sometimes hourly..
> 
> Although, I can see where you would find an advantage with Parkinson's as well.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd be blind if I had Parkinson's . . .



It's just a myth, just have ta start wearing reading glasses.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> It's just a myth, just have ta start wearing reading glasses.



That sounds like a whole nuther problem..


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2012)

Eye voated!!!!!!! Then blowed the horn an hollered @the the obummer supporters as i left......lol


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 mo hrs for me, and today is my Friday !!!
> 
> 
> Be back Sat morning !





Hooked On Quack said:


> When asked if I had choice, which would I choose, Alzheimers, or Parkinson's.
> 
> 
> Easy, Alzheimers'.
> ...


 VERY good reasoning!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Today turned out to be a productive day after all.  I voted for ROMNEY at 7:10 AM today and then voted for ROMNEY again in a different county at about 11 AM today.
> 
> Man, it ain't nothing like getting a too fer one special like dat.  Now I know how all dem Democrats been getting away with that for all these years.  It is so simple, just have multiple names and multiple pieces of identification to state dem facts and then just change your looks by adding a camo cap at the second place.  Worked great, I tell you.
> 
> Then the really good news happened...........the county attorney called me today and said that the attorneys finally agreed with me and that my Daughter was in fact the heir to a 16 grave section rather than the 8 grave section as originally believed.  The old records had been displaced somewhat and finally the county will be sending documentation to the cemetery to legally change their records to reflect the full 16 grave section will now be owned by my Daughter.  The other good news is that my Daughter will now be able to sell the other 8 plots since there is nobody in our family that will be using them in the future.  This "over the river and through the woods" situation has been going on for about 8-10 months now so I am glad that it has been cleared up and the correct action is now being taken.  Hopefully, she can sell these remaining eight "Perpetual Care" plots that were originally purchased by our relatives back around 1942 in a local Augusta cemetery.  In all fairness to the cemetery employees, they felt that I was correct all along but due to some sketchy record keeping many years ago, they had no choice but to get the city attorneys involved to make this determination.  I am just glad that is finally legally completed.


 good deal!

Ok, since Mud needs help lacing up his boots after a day of counting I guess I'll go help the poor boy out................. Later Ya'll!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2012)

Bye Lil N !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2012)

Difference between Obama voters and Romney voters?

Obama voters sign checks on the back. 
Romney voters sign checks on the front.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Difference between Obama voters and Romney voters?
> 
> Obama voters sign checks on the back.
> Romney voters sign checks on the front.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2012)

I will be up late tonight. I will be a nervous wreck watching returns but I will be up late late late. I might better make a beer run after the polls close.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 6, 2012)

Better


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I will be up late tonight. I will be a nervous wreck watching returns but I will be up late late late. I might better make a beer run after the polls close.



I'm gonna sleep through it. It's gonna be a mess and I doubt they will announce a winner until tomorrow anyway.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 6, 2012)

I've already voted, stopped at da fish store and got 4 tetra's, got the truck loaded for tomorrow, and Bubbette is gonna stop at Chik-fil-a. I'm a wild man today!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2012)

Me wife just told me that if I dont stop typing on this puter she is going to shoot me. I cant help it my nerves are shot. I will probably start posting on the Saltwater thread just to calm down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I've already voted, stopped at da fish store and got 4 tetra's, got the truck loaded for tomorrow, and Bubbette is gonna stop at Chik-fil-a. I'm a wild man today!



Are tetra's better fried or baked?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are tetra's better fried or baked?



Don't know. The sardines packed in olive oil just sank to the bottom.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't know. The sardines packed in olive oil just sank to the bottom.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 6, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Me wife just told me that if I dont stop typing on this puter she is going to shoot me. I cant help it my nerves are shot. I will probably start posting on the Saltwater thread just to calm down.



threaten to close the puter down and "spend more quality time with her". That'll usually shut her up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

Periodic table of elements....


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Periodic table of elements....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>



The kid studying. Not only knowing 25 of the most common, but knowing the atomic number and atomic mass for electron calculations.....

What happened to the days when 8th grade was simple?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The kid studying. Not only knowing 25 of the most common, but knowing the atomic number and atomic mass for electron calculations.....
> 
> What happened to the days when 8th grade was simple?



Well, my daughter's homework is some finance gibberish. I feel stupid too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, my daughter's homework is some finance gibberish. I feel stupid too.



Give her Elfiii's cell phone number...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give her Elfiii's cell phone number...



Say....... i bet he has better answers than Mack!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Say....... i bet he has better answers than Mack!



I assure you that Mack is challenged, at least where statistics are concerned..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Difference between Obama voters and Romney voters?
> 
> Obama voters sign checks on the back.
> Romney voters sign checks on the front.




Whasup folks!!..........Hope every one got out, and did their civic duty today!!!..........I did mine last week!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 6, 2012)

Just flyin' through super quick. Got to be up at 4 again for hospital clinical. I dozed off during my drive out there this past Monday. Not cool. 

Guess I'll have to take some extra caffeine for my hour and a half trek out to the big house.

Hope y'all are (mostly) behavin'!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just flyin' through super quick. Got to be up at 4 again for hospital clinical. I dozed off during my drive out there this past Monday. Not cool.
> 
> Guess I'll have to take some extra caffeine for my hour and a half trek out to the big house.
> 
> Hope y'all are (mostly) behavin'!


I'm always behavin!!


You make sure you get your rest!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm always behavin!!
> 
> 
> You make sure you get your rest!!



I don't believe it 

I'm getting everything ready for tomorrow and then it's off to bed. I'm already feelin' the sleep monster creep up on me. 

On another note, I participated with the grossest thing I've seen yet, during this nursing gig. Oh man, it was awful, but, cool at the same time.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bye Lil N !!!


I'm back...........


gobbleinwoods said:


> Difference between Obama voters and Romney voters?
> 
> Obama voters sign checks on the back.
> Romney voters sign checks on the front.





KyDawg said:


> I will be up late tonight. I will be a nervous wreck watching returns but I will be up late late late. I might better make a beer run after the polls close.


I'm "concerned" but not a *nervous wreck*...........yet........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm gonna sleep through it. It's gonna be a mess and I doubt they will announce a winner until tomorrow anyway.


true, true............. hope my combo works tonight to help me sleep!


KyDawg said:


> Me wife just told me that if I dont stop typing on this puter she is going to shoot me. I cant help it my nerves are shot. I will probably start posting on the Saltwater thread just to calm down.


 tell her "Deal wit it" already!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> The kid studying. Not only knowing 25 of the most common, but knowing the atomic number and atomic mass for electron calculations.....
> 
> What happened to the days when 8th grade was simple?


Best thing I remember 'bout 8th grade was .......... Georgia History!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup folks!!..........Hope every one got out, and did their civic duty today!!!..........I did mine last week!!


Done mine on the !way to work dis moaning, no waits, in & out


Jeff C. said:


>





Sugar Plum said:


> Just flyin' through super quick. Got to be up at 4 again for hospital clinical. I dozed off during my drive out there this past Monday. Not cool.
> 
> Guess I'll have to take some extra caffeine for my hour and a half trek out to the big house.
> 
> Hope y'all are (mostly) behavin'!


 Double Capachino for you young lady, can't have you dosing off NO MO!!

Ok, that is my fly by, good night, sweet dreams & lets just hope & pray, folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just flyin' through super quick. Got to be up at 4 again for hospital clinical. I dozed off during my drive out there this past Monday. Not cool.
> 
> Guess I'll have to take some extra caffeine for my hour and a half trek out to the big house.
> 
> Hope y'all are (mostly) behavin'!






Hay baybay, miss ya !!





Thangs ain't lookin good for Romney ???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Double Capachino for you young lady, can't have you dosing off NO MO!!
> 
> Ok, that is my fly by, good night, sweet dreams & lets just hope & pray, folks!



Gotta a few extra scoops in the coffee maker. I'll be to jittery from all the extra zing to even fall asleep.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hay baybay, miss ya !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miss ya too!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 6, 2012)

G'night y'all! Hope tomorrow is a brighter day for us!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2012)

Somebody open the the dadgum half gallon of bourbon and throw the cap away.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Somebody open the the dadgum half gallon of bourbon and throw the cap away.






I'm already there brother, WHAT IS WRONG with the AMERICAN folks????????????


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm already there brother, WHAT IS WRONG with the AMERICAN folks????????????



I am about to join you folks in a bottle.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I don't believe it


You may know me better than I thought!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hay baybay, miss ya !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> Somebody open the the dadgum half gallon of bourbon and throw the cap away.


I threw the cap away about a half hour ago!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2012)

Wife got mad at me for cussing the IDIOTS that live and vote in this once GREAT country.  



I think I'm gonna puke . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Somebody open the the dadgum half gallon of bourbon and throw the cap away.



Open up a couple of them Nic we gonna need em.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2012)

Dont know how this country is going to take 4 more years of this.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 6, 2012)

Come over here tonight.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=721305&page=2


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm already there brother, WHAT IS WRONG with the AMERICAN folks????????????



The "America OWES me" crowd and the liberal elitists don't care about the good of the country. You can't fix stupid.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The "America OWES me" crowd and the liberal elitists don't care about the good of the country. You can't fix stupid.



And they are happy to let the rest of us foot the bill for thier folly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't know what to do, wife got mad at me for cussing the TV/voters, my BP has skyrocketed, and here I am working a swing shift for over 26 yrs to support others???


I'm highly upset, can't beat the wife,(she's gone to bed) and my dog is just too sweet to beat...


BUT, by GAWD I'm gonna stompa mudhole in sumpin tomorrow morning when I wakeup/soberup . . .


Pure sicking ya'll, my Dad would be rolling over in his grave.


----------



## slip (Nov 6, 2012)

Not surprised at all...


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 6, 2012)

Watch the next few days closely........be careful folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2012)

Backwards!


----------



## slip (Nov 7, 2012)

I dont like how our system works. The polls have not even closed in Alaska, yet its already over; a done deal. If you're a Alaskan why even bother voting? It means nothing.

I also dont like how its "Who ever gets to 270 points first wins" ... I think it should be after every vote from every state is counted, who ever got the most wins.

But what do i know, im new to all of this still...


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 7, 2012)

What a sad, sad time in America.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2012)

It`s enough to make you lose faith in mankind.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 7, 2012)

Well two versions of coffee today.   Black for those who need it and with a little Bailey's for those who need it.










Never underestimate the power of buying votes.   Even coal country of PA and OH went socialist.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 7, 2012)

slip said:


> I dont like how our system works. The polls have not even closed in Alaska, yet its already over; a done deal. If you're a Alaskan why even bother voting? It means nothing.
> 
> I also dont like how its "Who ever gets to 270 points first wins" ... I think it should be after every vote from every state is counted, who ever got the most wins.
> 
> But what do i know, im new to all of this still...



I never have liked the way the president is elected !! I think that who ever gets the most votes wins !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 7, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I never have liked the way the president is elected !! I think that who ever gets the most votes wins !!



That method would leave out or make the small population states insignificant.   Think twice about what you want as Commiefornia and NewYack as well as the big dimocrat population centers would decide the election.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 7, 2012)

hmmmm....gotcha !! never thought of it that way !! but the smaller populated states don't get much attention the way it is. I guess our ancestors new what is best !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 7, 2012)

BUY MORE AMMUNITION BECAUSE YOU ARE GOING TO NEED IT FOR SURE !!!!!

Never have I seen a more clear cut case of the BLIND LEADING THE BLIND IN THIS COUNTRY.  

It is a SAD day for all of us and especially those of us that have to work to pay for these idiots that voted for Obama and are standing in line waiting for even more handouts.  This administration has been the most lying, deceitful, careless, reckless, no-good bunch of creeps that I have ever witnessed in my lifetime.

The United States will not even exist as a nation if we have to endure another 4 more years of this TAX, TAX, TAX, TAX, TAX and SPEND, SPEND, SPEND, SPEND, SPEND AND SPEND.  Our children and grandchildren will NEVER have a chance to live a normal life in the future.  They will be so overburdened with taxes that they will never be able to save any money for their futures and they will be just a slave to the government which is being run by a total piece of garbage.

It is also so sad that these same type of things happened in local sheriffs races, county commission races, where lowlifes were voted in instead of the true honest current ones that had worked so hard to get rid of the "good ole boy system" that had involved payoffs and favors for so many years. 

I just hope that my blood pressure will go back down soon.

Coffee will definitely not help me today.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 7, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> BUY MORE AMMUNITION BECAUSE YOU ARE GOING TO NEED IT FOR SURE !!!!!
> 
> Never have I seen a more clear cut case of the BLIND LEADING THE BLIND IN THIS COUNTRY.
> 
> ...



 tell it like it is brotha !!! hope everythand else is OK down that way !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2012)

Let them burn, let them starve, it's begun.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 7, 2012)

The ignorance of youth.   Those who are 18-25 went heavily for 4 more and they don't realize that they are burdening themselves with this debt that EE speaks of.  They have to have voted IMO on social issues only.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't wanna think about the election.
Live from the stand! Still to dark in these woods to see the foodplot. Kinda cloudy but the yotes are howling in the distance. Critters oughta start waking up soon.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 7, 2012)

Git em bamer


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 7, 2012)

Bama, you are the smartest one of us by being in the woods so this election garbage won't even enter your mind out there while you enjoy the real nature.

Good going and Good Luck to you.  Shoot a big one !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 7, 2012)

God help us!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't wanna think about the election.
> Live from the stand! Still to dark in these woods to see the foodplot. Kinda cloudy but the yotes are howling in the distance. Critters oughta start waking up soon.



Good luck bama!!

Morning everyone!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Watch the next few days closely........be careful folks


 you feel the same way too??? So does my next-to-oldest sis!


slip said:


> I dont like how our system works. The polls have not even closed in Alaska, yet its already over; a done deal. If you're a Alaskan why even bother voting? It means nothing.
> 
> I also dont like how its "Who ever gets to 270 points first wins" ... I think it should be after every vote from every state is counted, who ever got the most wins.
> 
> But what do i know, im new to all of this still...


 I'm still learning too, Slip.............


blood on the ground said:


> God help us!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2012)

We all did our part by voting, let's not talk about it anymore, I really and truly can't take it.


I come here to relax, cut up and laugh, not to stress.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We all did our part by voting, let's not talk about it anymore, I really and truly can't take it.
> 
> 
> I come here to relax, cut up and laugh, not to stress.


 I'll second that notion!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good luck bama!!
> 
> Morning everyone!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> We all did our part by voting, let's not talk about it anymore, I really and truly can't take it.
> 
> 
> I come here to relax, cut up and laugh, not to stress.



Hence, my post above!!! 

Moanin Unk!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you feel the same way too??? So does my next-to-oldest sis!
> 
> I'm still learning too, Slip.............



Yup.....seems there's a lot of other folks who feel this way too.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 7, 2012)

So tired an the day is so young


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2012)

My company is feeding us steak supper tonight, hopefully I can stay sober long enough to attend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My company is feeding us steak supper tonight, hopefully I can stay sober long enough to attend.



Every time you go to the bathroom, put your drink in a different place. Just don't fix another one if you can't find it.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My company is feeding us steak supper tonight, hopefully I can stay sober long enough to attend.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Every time you go to the bathroom, put your drink in a different place. Just don't fix another one if you can't find it.


 I couldn't do that, I'd have dranks all over the place!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hence, my post above!!!
> 
> Moanin Unk!!


 Mornin, Chief!


SnowHunter said:


> Yup.....seems there's a lot of other folks who feel this way too.


 yep, there sure are.........


Hankus said:


> So tired an the day is so young


Other than the "obvious" I actually feel GREAT today!it stays this way!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 7, 2012)

i fergot my lunch


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i fergot my lunch



I'm sorry tadeaf for you.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i fergot my lunch


 then eat wiff da co-workers, maybe they'll have goat bbq......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry tadeaf for you.


 girl, you ain't right!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry tadeaf for you.


aaawwwww yer thsothsweet


Keebs said:


> then eat wiff da co-workers, maybe they'll have goat bbq......
> 
> girl, you ain't right!



I think I will go to wendys when they open....yuck.... fake food!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Every time you go to the bathroom, put your drink in a different place. Just don't fix another one if you can't find it.



 that's a good plan.... Quack, words of wisdom!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> aaawwwww yer thsothsweet
> 
> 
> I think I will go to wendys when they open....yuck.... fake food!


 you don't have a grocery store near you?  Cruise the produce area for *real* food...........


----------



## slip (Nov 7, 2012)

Uh ... was hoping it was all just a bad dream ... then i woke up and, it aint.





Sup yall...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Every time you go to the bathroom, put your drink in a different place. Just don't fix another one if you can't find it.





SnowHunter said:


> that's a good plan.... Quack, words of wisdom!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



 its ok Quack we still wuvs ya


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2012)

Lets all pool our money and open a liquor store. It's going to be the only profitable business left in a few months.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We all did our part by voting, let's not talk about it anymore, I really and truly can't take it.
> 
> 
> I come here to relax, cut up and laugh, not to stress.





The sun came up this mornin`, I woke up breathin`, and near as I can tell, I still have all my friends. It`s gonna be okay.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2012)

Miracles do happen occasionally!
Just dropped a small doe off at the processor. She sure looked bigger walking thru the woods but a solid hit and she ran 60 yards straight downhill just to spite me. 
Took my mandatory flu shot yesterday so i feel like i have the flu today. Gonna take a power nap and head to work. See ya'lll later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lets all pool our money and open a liquor store. It's going to be the only profitable business left in a few months.




Yep, folks are gonna drank come good times, or bad.





Nicodemus said:


> The sun came up this mornin`, I woke up breathin`, and near as I can tell, I still have all my friends. It`s gonna be okay.




Good attitude brother !!! 





rhbama3 said:


> Miracles do happen occasionally!
> Just dropped a small doe off at the processor. She sure looked bigger walking thru the woods but a solid hit and she ran 60 yards straight downhill just to spite me.
> Took my mandatory flu shot yesterday so i feel like i have the flu today. Gonna take a power nap and head to work. See ya'lll later!





Yayyyyyyyyy Pookie !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2012)

slip said:


> Uh ... was hoping it was all just a bad dream ... then i woke up and, it aint.
> Sup yall...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lets all pool our money and open a liquor store. It's going to be the only profitable business left in a few months.


 GREAT Idea!!


Nicodemus said:


> The sun came up this mornin`, I woke up breathin`, and near as I can tell, I still have all my friends. It`s gonna be okay.


 Yep!!


rhbama3 said:


> Miracles do happen occasionally!
> Just dropped a small doe off at the processor. She sure looked bigger walking thru the woods but a solid hit and she ran 60 yards straight downhill just to spite me.
> Took my mandatory flu shot yesterday so i feel like i have the flu today. Gonna take a power nap and head to work. See ya'lll later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2012)

Rainin here.....gotta travel tomorrow to Baton Rouge!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Rainin here.....gotta travel tomorrow to Baton Rouge!!


 I waana goooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I waana goooooo!!!!!!!!!



You got 2 choices.....sit in my lap, or I can check ya as baggage!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2012)

A'ight gonna head to brothers and waste some time 

If you think you've got it bad, just look around!! Count your blessings...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2012)

Waitin on the Jag!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Rainin here.....gotta travel tomorrow to Baton Rouge!!


MAN YEA...... pick up some skrimps on the way back and i will help ya eatem 


Jeff C. said:


> A'ight gonna head to brothers and waste some time
> 
> If you think you've got it bad, just look around!! Count your blessings...



amen and amen


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You got 2 choices.....sit in my lap, or I can check ya as baggage!!


 I'm afraid I'd squish ya tadeaf settin on yur lap & I don't think I'd fit in baggage either............how 'bout brangin some shkrimp back?


Jeff C. said:


> A'ight gonna head to brothers and waste some time
> 
> _*If you think you've got it bad, just look around!! Count your blessings.*_..


I'll *AMEN* that!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2012)

micro meal lunch today.................. I iron skillet fried some chicken last night......... no leftovers!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2012)

well looky, looky heah!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 7, 2012)

keebs said:


> Well looky, looky heah!



quang!!!!!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 7, 2012)

37.4 degrees !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 7, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> 37.4 degrees !!



seeing any snow fall?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> micro meal lunch today.................. I iron skillet fried some chicken last night......... no leftovers!






Quang Keebs !!! 




Awwwwwwwww Hail !!!!




Grilled jalapeno/cheese stuffed sausage dog and fritos.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> seeing any snow fall?





Naw, he's too busy harassing leaf lookers . . .


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> seeing any snow fall?



some folks on the ham bands say it has been snowin up around Standin Indian and Highlands for a while now. (3000')


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, he's too busy harassing leaf lookers . . .



You know I promised not to do that no more................this year !!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> quang!!!!!!










greg_n_clayton said:


> 37.4 degrees !!


I saw someone post on FB it was sleeting around Doraville......


Hooked On Quack said:


> Quang Keebs !!!
> Awwwwwwwww Hail !!!!
> Grilled jalapeno/cheese stuffed sausage dog and fritos.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2012)

wee wee wee all the way home . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, he's too busy harassing leaf lookers . . .


get outa here you dagjim daggum dawgid leaf lookers  stewpid city folk up here lookin @ my leafz!


greg_n_clayton said:


> some folks on the ham bands say it has been snowin up around Standin Indian and Highlands for a while now. (3000')


cool, i would like to learn the ham radio thang.


Keebs said:


> I saw someone post on FB it was sleeting around Doraville......



yer as perdy as a spring flower..... you no, them yeller ones that pop up in yer grass ..


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2012)

Moo goo gai pan and steamed rice for lunch. That's chicken and veggies for those of you uneducated in far east cuisine.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> wee wee wee all the way home . . .





blood on the ground said:


> yer as perdy as a spring flower..... you no, them yeller ones that pop up in yer grass ..





rhbama3 said:


> Moo goo gai pan and steamed rice for lunch. That's chicken and veggies for those of you uneducated in far east cuisine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Moo goo gai pan and steamed rice for lunch. That's chicken and veggies for those of you uneducated in far east cuisine.






Well, you HOPE it's cheekun . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 7, 2012)

It's a little nipply outside


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> micro meal lunch today.................. I iron skillet fried some chicken last night......... no leftovers!



Well fry some more of it, that makes me hungry.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, you HOPE it's cheekun . . .


*meow!*


hdm03 said:


> It's a little nipply outside


 yeah it is!


KyDawg said:


> Well fry some more of it, that makes me hungry.


 WobertWoo is always fussin at me for not frying in my skillet, so I *had* to let him know!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, you HOPE it's cheekun . . .


it could be.......dead anythang.... serve it up boys im hawngry 


hdm03 said:


> It's a little nipply outside



kwit yer cryin... its almost perfect! just need ta knock 20 more dagreaz off and add snow


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> *meow!*
> 
> yeah it is!
> 
> WobertWoo is always fussin at me for not frying in my skillet, so I *had* to let him know!



A cast iron skillet is a chef's best friend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2012)

Left over fried gator tail dipped in honey mustard sauce..


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Left over fried gator tail dipped in honey mustard sauce..



now that sounds good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> now that sounds good!





I like it better with honey mustard vs Ranch dressing !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like it better with honey mustard vs Ranch dressing !!!



heck to the yea! add a side of crawfish dip and red beans and rice....come on!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Left over fried gator tail dipped in honey mustard sauce..


 THAT sounds good!


rhbama3 said:


> A cast iron skillet is a chef's best friend.


 thought about ya while I was a frying it too!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2012)

I am going to fry up some squirell in my cast iron skillet tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2012)

For some reason, I'm just not hungry.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> For some reason, I'm just not hungry.



I know what you mean.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> For some reason, I'm just not hungry.





KyDawg said:


> I know what you mean.



ditto


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 7, 2012)

I was going to say y'all keep it out of the ditch but after last night it looks like we are really stuck this time!
see y'all later drivlers... have a great evening.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2012)

Dang loggers are 'bout to drive me crazy cutting the timber beside me .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


Heeeeyyyyy you!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang loggers are 'bout to drive me crazy cutting the timber beside me .


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 7, 2012)

Keebs, i think i'm gonna be able to leave with you today. Bout ready?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs, i think i'm gonna be able to leave with you today. Bout ready?


Heck yeah, let's go!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs, i think i'm gonna be able to leave with you today. Bout ready?


 don't forget your shoes!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 7, 2012)

Later ya'll.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> don't forget your shoes!!!!!!!



Funny women


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 7, 2012)

Holy Moly y'all!! What a day! I saw a lady's liver today. While it was still inside her....!!?!?!? whoa!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang loggers are 'bout to drive me crazy cutting the timber beside me .



That means more  wildlife on your place!


----------



## slip (Nov 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Holy Moly y'all!! What a day! I saw a lady's liver today. While it was still inside her....!!?!?!? whoa!



Is/was she alive?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Holy Moly y'all!! What a day! I saw a lady's liver today. While it was still inside her....!!?!?!? whoa!



Lucky you


----------



## Hankus (Nov 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That means more  wildlife on your place!



Bamer do I correctly understand you saved my beard this morning


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 7, 2012)

slip said:


> Is/was she alive?



Yep! Super alive, and in tons of pain...I'm not sure how much I can say, due to HIPPA privacy stuff, and all...but we totally should NOT have been able to see it.



Hankus said:


> Lucky you


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep! Super alive, and in tons of pain...I'm not sure how much I can say, due to HIPPA privacy stuff, and all...but we totally should NOT have been able to see it.



You work in a hospital long enough, and you'll see things you never thought possible for someone to live through. 
The key is to stay calm and think thru the crisis you are facing with each patient.


----------



## slip (Nov 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep! Super alive, and in tons of pain...I'm not sure how much I can say, due to HIPPA privacy stuff, and all...but we totally should NOT have been able to see it.



Oh, Dang ...


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 7, 2012)

Ah Ha!!! A tech at my new job just turned in her notice. That means I won't be low man(woman) on the totem pole.  

I have to say, the more I'm there, the more I'm settling in and liking it. It's kind of fun, I'm just gonna miss my Monday through Friday, weekends off thing but I will get more days to do things in the end.  

Congrats to my Wobbert-Woo!  Maybe I can lay one down this weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Ah Ha!!! A tech at my new job just turned in her notice. That means I won't be low man(woman) on the totem pole.
> 
> I have to say, the more I'm there, the more I'm settling in and liking it. It's kind of fun, I'm just gonna miss my Monday through Friday, weekends off thing but I will get more days to do things in the end.
> 
> Congrats to my Wobbert-Woo!  Maybe I can lay one down this weekend.


Hiya, Bugsy!!! 
Lower your standards and blow a deers head off with Gabby! 
 I go off call at 7am Monday and then all i gotta do is get off early enough. The first thing to do is reset the timer on the feeders. The feeders are going off after dark with the time change! 
I plan to hunt every chance i get next week and weekend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2012)

Evenin kids!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin kids!!!



Howdy, Jeff-ro!!
You and Jag in Red Stick?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Jeff-ro!!
> You and Jag in Red Stick?



Nawsir, I'm flyin out tomorrow aft to work the game this weekend. Work Fri & Sat, return Sun morn. Won't be bringin any skrimps back this time.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 7, 2012)

Well


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well



Well well


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Nawsir, I'm flyin out tomorrow aft to work the game this weekend. Work Fri & Sat, return Sun morn. Won't be bringin any skrimps back this time.



Well, there is always next time!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well





Jeff C. said:


> Well well





rhbama3 said:


> Well, there is always next time!


----------



## slip (Nov 7, 2012)

Somebody say something about a well?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 7, 2012)

I am well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, there is always next time!



Yessir, goin to Lafayette & Bossier City later this month, but won't be able to go back south to get any. Got another trip in Feb to NO/Laf/Biloxi, hopefully that'll work. 



Hankus said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2012)

slip said:


> Somebody say something about a well?



Well, not really!!! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am well.



Glad to hear you are well!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 7, 2012)

slip said:


> Somebody say something about a well?



You goin Fryday mornin  Gonna be cold



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am well.



Get a deer yet or baby sittin


----------



## Hankus (Nov 7, 2012)

Well there ya go


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2012)

slip said:


> Somebody say something about a well?



its a deep subject.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, not really!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you are well!!



You need to stop by New Orleans and visit a bar called the Dungeon on your way to baton rouge.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> You goin Fryday mornin  Gonna be cold
> 
> 
> 
> Get a deer yet or baby sittin



Gone twice and nothing.

Momma left strict orders. No hunting while babysitting.   I keep tell her the Indians did it.  I need to come up with a new plan of attack.


----------



## slip (Nov 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> You goin Fryday mornin  Gonna be cold
> 
> 
> 
> Get a deer yet or baby sittin


Thursday friday saturday an sunday


rhbama3 said:


> its a deep subject.



Well then...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> its a deep subject.



Much too deep for my shallow mind


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You need to stop by New Orleans and visit a bar called the Dungeon on your way to baton rouge.



Is it still open???


----------



## Hankus (Nov 7, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Gone twice and nothing.
> 
> Momma left strict orders. No hunting while babysitting.   I keep tell her the Indians did it.  I need to come up with a new plan of attack.



Well ya jus need one of those big fancy tower stands with a changing table



slip said:


> Thursday friday saturday an sunday
> 
> 
> Well then...



Well yeah  Hope ya get a chance at a goodun


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Is it still open???



It might be on lock down


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Gone twice and nothing.
> 
> Momma left strict orders. No hunting while babysitting.   I keep tell her the Indians did it.  I need to come up with a new plan of attack.



How about babysitting while hunting? You'd think she'd be glad to buy some baby croc's and send you boys on your way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It might be on lock down



Well, it ain't the Dungeon, but it is some of my old school buddies from Nawlins  They should be on lockdown


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2012)

Jeff you have wierd tast in music. I loooooooved it, give me some more.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2012)

I must have some coo...........err.........arcadian genes in me somewhere, cause I love me some Zydeco


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff you have wierd tast in music. I loooooooved it, give me some more.



I'll see what I can find!! Just found out about these old buddies of mine from down there.....I can't believe it actually!! None of them played anything but air guitar back then


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 7, 2012)

fried cheekin legs, cream pea's, and taters o'brien for supper!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> fried cheekin legs, cream pea's, and taters o'brien for supper!



Isn't that one of Ron White's buddies?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> fried cheekin legs, cream pea's, and taters o'brien for supper!



What did O'Brien think about you stealing his taters?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I must have some coo...........err.........arcadian genes in me somewhere, cause I love me some Zydeco


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2012)

Had the XC season ending awards party at the house, firepit wide open, tonight. They surprised me by honoring me for building our XC course and organizing all of our meets by giving me $100 worth of restaurant gift cards... Sir60's gonna eat good soon...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Had the XC season ending awards party at the house, firepit wide open, tonight. They surprised me by honoring me for building our XC course and organizing all of our meets by giving me $100 worth of restaurant gift cards... Sir60's gonna eat good soon...



Yeah man!!! Good night for a fire too!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 7, 2012)

.




rhbama3 said:


> How about babysitting while hunting? You'd think she'd be glad to buy some baby croc's and send you boys on your way.


The has two pairs of croc already.  I told her he got a hunting license and needs to use it.

Hankus, we might want get a patent on that.,


----------



## kracker (Nov 7, 2012)

Can I play in the music subsection?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah man!!! Good night for a fire too!!



Thank God for fat wood, would have been rough gettin that wet wood to light up if I hadn't had that stump to shave a few sticks off of. It was actually colder while I was firing it up in the rain than it was after it stopped rainin. Or maybe the big ole blaze just made it seem that way..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, it ain't the Dungeon, but it is some of my old school buddies from Nawlins  They should be on lockdown


Good stuff


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2012)

kracker said:


> Can I play in the music subsection?



Bring it brotha!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2012)

I did not got to school with this guy, but we did ride different school buses togehtherhether.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You work in a hospital long enough, and you'll see things you never thought possible for someone to live through.
> The key is to stay calm and think thru the crisis you are facing with each patient.



Man, it was nuts! She just unzipped, and wham. GUTS. We handled it awesomely, though, then had a freakout when we went to the med room for some dilaudid (sp?)



slip said:


> Oh, Dang ...



Yep 



kracker said:


> Can I play in the music subsection?


















I absolutely LOVE SCOTS!! I'd never heard of them until Rob and I started dating. Man, great music!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 7, 2012)

VLK


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 7, 2012)

Guess I'mma hit the sack. Big test tomorrow on the cardiovascular system. Sure hope I got it down. See's y'all later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> VLK







Sugar Plum said:


> Guess I'mma hit the sack. Big test tomorrow on the cardiovascular system. Sure hope I got it down. See's y'all later!



Ain't gonna be too far behind Y'all !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 7, 2012)

Good evening Folks!!.......... Horrible day at work today


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Folks!!.......... Horrible day at work today



Evenin RUTT!! Hope for a better day tomorrow.....


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2012)

Evening RUTTNBUCK.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Folks!!.......... Horrible day at work today



No trail rides?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin RUTT!! Hope for a better day tomorrow.....


Thanks Jeff!!......unfortunately I've had too many of these kind of day's lately!!



KyDawg said:


> Evening RUTTNBUCK.


Evening KyDawg!!.......Are Ya'll seeing any of that frozen stuff falling from the sky??



Miguel Cervantes said:


> No trail rides?


Unfortunately that person has been very quiet the last few days??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2012)

Gonna go see what the Jag is all in a hissy fit about....some horror movie!!  

CYL!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thanks Jeff!!......unfortunately I've had too many of these kind of day's lately!!
> 
> Evening KyDawg!!.......Are Ya'll seeing any of that frozen stuff falling from the sky??
> 
> Unfortunately that person has been very quiet the last few days??



They'll be back, but perhaps not in the PF, especially since their savior won. But you never know what arrogance will lead to in the behavior of a narcissist.


----------



## slip (Nov 7, 2012)

Didnt know they even made such a thing, but now that i do ... i know what a few folks here are getting for Christmas.
http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-6Can-Belt-Cooler/product/12041305022610/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2012)

slip said:


> Didnt know they even made such a thing, but now that i do ... i know what a few folks here are getting for Christmas.
> http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-6Can-Belt-Cooler/product/12041305022610/



That's the rookie version. The pro version holds a 12 pack and a pro can drink them before the get warm..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 8, 2012)

What happened to the weather?   Thought it was going to get cold over night and it is 58* outside.   Oh well coffee is brewed


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 8, 2012)

Happy Thirsty Thursday to all of you fellow drivelers this frosty morning.  If I had a pumpkin, it would surely have frost on it because it is really nipply outside.

Well Gobblin, Dang, you are up early today.  It is now 34 degrees here and my tail is cold so I am ready for some of your coffee this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 8, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Thirsty Thursday to all of you fellow drivelers this frosty morning.  If I had a pumpkin, it would surely have frost on it because it is really nipply outside.
> 
> Well Gobblin, Dang, you are up early today.  It is now 34 degrees here and my tail is cold so I am ready for some of your coffee this morning.



Are you going to drink it or sit in it?  

Thermometer now reads 39*.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you going to drink it or sit in it?
> 
> Thermometer now reads 39*.



Gobblin, I might have to do a little of both !!!  Heck, I took a hot shower yesterday morning and it felt so good that I didn't want to get out for 5 extra minutes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 8, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, I might have to do a little of both !!!  Heck, I took a hot shower yesterday morning and it felt so good that I didn't want to get out for 5 extra minutes.



Hot shower?   Getting soft in your advancing age?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 8, 2012)

What the potty mouth is a "peep" ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 8, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> What the potty mouth is a "peep" ??



a small noise
young cheecken
peep spelled backwards
a deed for a dyslexic

okay I've got nothing.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 8, 2012)

I have seen people on here say....see ya later "peeps" !! Just wonderin' !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 8, 2012)

maybe I should ask the question in a new thread so the common folks would see  it !!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 8, 2012)

Yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 8, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> maybe I should ask the question in a new thread so the common folks would see  it !!



So you know what peeps means already?  


peep = a person on the interweb looking in or participating in to a thread.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yep



GOOD MORNING, HANKUS !!! Ain't seen you in a coon's age !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So you know what peeps means already?
> 
> 
> peep = a person on the interweb looking in or participating in to a thread.



oh. i see


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hot shower?   Getting soft in your advancing age?




Soft is a good word BUT that is is what "V" is for !!!   You know that dang stuff is expensive too!!!!



greg_n_clayton said:


> What the potty mouth is a "peep" ??





gobbleinwoods said:


> a small noise
> young cheecken
> peep spelled backwards
> a deed for a dyslexic
> ...



Dang good tries for sure though.  



greg_n_clayton said:


> I have seen people on here say....see ya later "peeps" !! Just wonderin' !!





gobbleinwoods said:


> So you know what peeps means already?
> 
> 
> peep = a person on the interweb looking in or participating in to a thread.





greg_n_clayton said:


> GOOD MORNING, HANKUS !!! Ain't seen you in a coon's age !!




Oh, and how old was that coon?????



greg_n_clayton said:


> oh. i see



NO, it should be.........OIC     !!!!!  (At least according to some of these young whipper-snappers like Seth on here from Metter.  They only know how to text and always abbreviate everything.  I can't believe that they will ever make it out of high school with their language and writing skills).


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 8, 2012)

Seth has too much time on his hands !! He needs chores !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 8, 2012)

eagle, you in Augusta ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 8, 2012)

Thutty Fo this moanin...


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 8, 2012)

Only 30.3


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 8, 2012)

37 on the hill in north paulding. bacon on a home made cat head is da bomb


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 8, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> eagle, you in Augusta ??



Yep, live in Augusta but spend weekends (and really slow business days) in Lincoln County where I grew up and still own property up there.  I hunt my property up there as well.   I still love the small town, county, atmosphere there.  Growing up, I knew probably 90 percent of the residents there, BUT now, I am lucky if I know 10 percent these days.  It would be even more beautiful there if we had some WATER in Clark's Hill Lake though.   I refuse to call it Thurmond Lake in honor of Senator  Strom Thurmond from South Carolina.  Senator Bob Dole should have been castrated just for introducing the bill to name this great lake after Strom.  Georgians had no input whatsoever on this matter.  If anything should have been named after him, it should have been the Sewage Treatment Plant located in Edgefield County, South Carolina where Strom lived because he was about as full of it as their sewage treatment plant.  I grew up hearing of the story for many years of Strom being in his 70-80's and his wife was only about 25 and she was having babies.  I always heard that Strom must have had a "friend" that had it "in for him" because of this occurrence!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 37 on the hill in north paulding. bacon on a home made cat head is da bomb



A touch of good ol sorghum syrup makes it even better.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 8, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yep, live in Augusta but spend weekends (and really slow business days) in Lincoln County where I grew up and still own property up there.  I hunt my property up there as well.   I still love the small town, county, atmosphere there.  Growing up, I knew probably 90 percent of the residents there, BUT now, I am lucky if I know 10 percent these days.  It would be even more beautiful there if we had some WATER in Clark's Hill Lake though.   I refuse to call it Thurmond Lake in honor of Senator  Strom Thurmond from South Carolina.  Senator Bob Dole should have been castrated just for introducing the bill to name this great lake after Strom.  Georgians had no input whatsoever on this matter.  If anything should have been named after him, it should have been the Sewage Treatment Plant located in Edgefield County, South Carolina where Strom lived because he was about as full of it as their sewage treatment plant).  I grew up hearing of the story for many years of Strom being in his 70-80's and his wife was only about 25 and she was having babies.  I always heard that Strom must have had a "friend" that had it "in for him" because of this occurrence!!!



I use to hunt down there south of North augusta on the river. At the end of sweet gum swamp road or something like that !! I got folks that live down there as well. Moved off down there from up this way.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A touch of good ol sorghum syrup makes it even better.



or honey and butter !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A touch of good ol sorghum syrup makes it even better.



soakin up an egg over easy this morning  i must have done somethin right to get a meal like this on a week day! 

when you going to put out a winter weather forecast?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 8, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I use to hunt down there south of North augusta on the river. At the end of sweet gum swamp road or something like that !! I got folks that live down there as well. Moved off down there from up this way.



They got tired of the leaf lookers?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> soakin up an egg over easy this morning  i must have done somethin right to get a meal like this on a week day!
> 
> when you going to put out a winter weather forecast?



When there is some winter weather to forecast,,,,,,,,,,,duh.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They got tired of the leaf lookers?



Nah. That was when I could get there in short order. I lived in SC workin as a Industrial construction superintendent. Had a heart attack bout 6 yrs ago came home, and just ain't went back to work full time !! A little pocket change fer the unnessary stuff is all I need !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When there is some winter weather to forecast,,,,,,,,,,,duh.



idjit


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 8, 2012)

Jeff Foxworthy ain't got potty mouth on this bunch !! Neither does Fred Sanford !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2012)

Mernin folks!! 

Soppin eggs wiff a bacon biskit and aforementioned sweetness sounds gooooood !


----------



## Hankus (Nov 8, 2012)

All this talk bout eggs is givin my chickens a complex


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> All this talk bout eggs is givin my chickens a complex



Eat more chikin!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> All this talk bout eggs is givin my chickens a complex



They layin frozen eggs today?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

hi.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hi.........


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## huntinglady74 (Nov 8, 2012)

Good Morning ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hi.........



samatter


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

huntinglady74 said:


> Good Morning ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Well Looky here!!  Where you been hidin, woman?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



How you are this fine day, Keebsy?

Packin my bags for 'carry on' only, feel nekkid without such an essential tool as a pocket knife


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> samatter


 Idunno, ain't got woke up good yet I guess........


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> How you are this fine day, Keebsy?
> 
> Packin my bags for 'carry on' only, feel nekkid without such an essential tool as a pocket knife


I'm here, tryin to work, just ain't feelin it though, but don't have a choice, got a deadline on a couple things................. you usually don't fly, what's up with this???


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2012)

huntinglady74 said:


> Good Morning ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> samatter



Mornin Ladies!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Well Looky here!!  Where you been hidin, woman?!?!



Girl i been hiding here with the kids... Seems i lost my mind and took on more kids So now instead of 3 i have 7 and 1 is 4 months....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Ladies!!



Mornin Jeff.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Nov 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Ladies!!


Good Morning!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 8, 2012)

Mornin` folks.  


Fine frost on the ground here this mornin`.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> 
> Fine frost on the ground here this mornin`.



About half of my Windshield was Frost this morning, and the other half was Dew. Didn't think to check the thermometer before I left.

Morning folks, just passing through!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 8, 2012)

Statesboro bound soon


----------



## huntinglady74 (Nov 8, 2012)

So how has everyone been?????


----------



## Hankus (Nov 8, 2012)

huntinglady74 said:


> So how has everyone been?????



Misbehavin


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

huntinglady74 said:


> Girl i been hiding here with the kids... Seems i lost my mind and took on more kids So now instead of 3 i have 7 and 1 is 4 months....









 don't know how you do it!


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> Fine frost on the ground here this mornin`.


 mornin!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> About half of my Windshield was Frost this morning, and the other half was Dew. Didn't think to check the thermometer before I left.
> 
> Morning folks, just passing through!!


 mornin!


Hankus said:


> Statesboro bound soon


had a delivery from your co-hort yesterday!


huntinglady74 said:


> So how has everyone been?????


 and  and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and of course


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> 
> Fine frost on the ground here this mornin`.



Do I smell a big ole pot o greens fixn to be cooked up this weekend?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Do I smell a big ole pot o greens fixn to be cooked up this weekend?


 dang you're good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm here, tryin to work, just ain't feelin it though, but don't have a choice, got a deadline on a couple things................. you usually don't fly, what's up with this???



Fooball, buddy I work with on WWE asked me to go do LSU game with him this weekend. They run/own/contract out a jib(boom)camera and cart on the sidelines, guess someone couldn't go.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Misbehavin


That figures with you...LOL   here have abother beer...lol


Keebs said:


> don't know how you do it!
> 
> mornin!
> 
> ...



Girl sometimes i wonder myself...the hubby on the other hand stays on the lake...I've threathened him life and limb and his boat up his rear if i don't get in the woods this weekend and my quata hunt next weekend..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fooball, buddy I work with on WWE asked me to go do LSU game with him this weekend. They run/own/contract out a jib(boom)camera and cart on the sidelines, guess someone couldn't go.


 I meant the flying part, darlin', you *always* drive.........


huntinglady74 said:


> That figures with you...LOL   here have abother beer...lol
> 
> 
> Girl sometimes i wonder myself...the hubby on the other hand stays on the lake...I've threathened him life and limb and his boat up his rear if i don't get in the woods this weekend and my quata hunt next weekend..


 I DO NOT blame you one bit!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> don't know how you do it!
> 
> mornin!
> 
> ...



Hey!  




Hornet22 said:


> Do I smell a big ole pot o greens fixn to be cooked up this weekend?



Greens and chili too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 8, 2012)

Gooooood Morning ya'll


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fooball, buddy I work with on WWE asked me to go do LSU game with him this weekend. They run/own/contract out a jib(boom)camera and cart on the sidelines, guess someone couldn't go.



Don't forget to wear a Bama shirt. They love us down there!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 8, 2012)

Morning folks...and happy Thirsty Thursday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I meant the flying part, darlin', you *always* drive.........
> 
> I DO NOT blame you one bit!



Oh, this is a little different. ESPN is flying me since I'm part of that camera op package. I'm driving the cart the jib/camera is mounted on for him. 

Would have been workin the Clemson game and drove, had this not come up first.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey!
> Greens and chili too!


 Hey yourself............ I can bring my own bowl..........


mudracing101 said:


> Gooooood Morning ya'll


 finished counting yet???


boneboy96 said:


> Morning folks...and happy Thirsty Thursday!


 Hiya BB!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Nov 8, 2012)

Was anyone here at Highland Marina Sunday at the tournement? I took my kids to see it and was wandering if i may have saw anyone...Just glad i left with my kids before the junk started......


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh, this is a little different. ESPN is flying me since I'm part of that camera op package. I'm driving the cart the jib/camera is mounted on for him.
> 
> Would have been workin the Clemson game and drove, had this not come up first.


 Kewl!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't forget to wear a Bama shirt. They love us down there!



I ain't wearin nuttin but my crocs!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Nov 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't wearin nuttin but my crocs!!



 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...Wear your Camo hat to.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Kewl!!



Yep....gonna be a cake walk!! 



huntinglady74 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...Wear your Camo hat to.....



Yeah, probably need to accessorize!!


----------



## slip (Nov 8, 2012)

So im in the truck and see that its only 39 and think, thats not so bad i wont need my jacket (i was wearing my button up and hoodie.)... I didnt take into account the wind, or the water falling off of the leaves all freaking morning from the past rain. So i get to my stand and realize, aw man i left the cushion up there from the last hunt and it is SOAKED, so i toss it down and sit on my gloves all morning because waffle butt sucks more then cold hands....

And it top it off, it was deader 'n a door nail this morning .. even the squirrels slept in i guess.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

slip said:


> So im in the truck and see that its only 39 and think, thats not so bad i wont need my jacket (i was wearing my button up and hoodie.)... I didnt take into account the wind, or the water falling off of the leaves all freaking morning from the past rain. So i get to my stand and realize, aw man i left the cushion up there from the last hunt and it is SOAKED, so i toss it down and sit on my gloves all morning because waffle butt sucks more then cold hands....
> 
> And it top it off, it was deader 'n a door nail this morning .. even the squirrels slept in i guess.


 oooppssss, wrong one, I meant...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2012)

slip said:


> So im in the truck and see that its only 39 and think, thats not so bad i wont need my jacket (i was wearing my button up and hoodie.)... I didnt take into account the wind, or the water falling off of the leaves all freaking morning from the past rain. So i get to my stand and realize, aw man i left the cushion up there from the last hunt and it is SOAKED, so i toss it down and sit on my gloves all morning because waffle butt sucks more then cold hands....
> 
> And it top it off, it was deader 'n a door nail this morning .. even the squirrels slept in i guess.



You shoulda went yesterday. 
ALWAYS take extra clothes. You can shed layers if you are too warm, but you can't add on what you ain't got.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2012)

slip said:


> So im in the truck and see that its only 39 and think, thats not so bad i wont need my jacket (i was wearing my button up and hoodie.)... I didnt take into account the wind, or the water falling off of the leaves all freaking morning from the past rain. So i get to my stand and realize, aw man i left the cushion up there from the last hunt and it is SOAKED, so i toss it down and sit on my gloves all morning because waffle butt sucks more then cold hands....
> 
> And it top it off, it was deader 'n a door nail this morning .. even the squirrels slept in i guess.



No like'm cold waffle butt!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No like'm cold waffle butt!!



I saw a lady at Wal-Mart the other day with waffle butt, or was that cotttage cheese?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I saw a lady at Wal-Mart the other day with waffle butt, or was that cotttage cheese?



you mean the back of her legs looked like she had been sitting in gravel?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Idunno, ain't heard a word from blood yet I guess........



aaaawwwww


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> aaaawwwww


 yep, that's what I needed!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you mean the back of her legs looked like she had been sitting in gravel?



Something like that. I think she thought she was Jennifer Beals from that 80's movie flash dance. Skin tight lycra with shin high thick socks and a sweatshirt. She must not have any mirrors in her house and doesn't realize how much that look really doesn't work on a 400 lb + body...


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Something like that. I think she thought she was Jennifer Beals from that 80's movie flash dance. Skin tight lycra with shin high thick socks and a sweatshirt. She must not have any mirrors in her house and doesn't realize how much that look really doesn't work on a 400 lb + body...



happy place, happy place, happy place


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> happy place, happy place, happy place



I'm just glad she didn't think she was a plumber..


----------



## Hankus (Nov 8, 2012)

The ol plumbers smile trick


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I saw a lady at Wal-Mart the other day with waffle butt, or was that cotttage cheese?





blood on the ground said:


> you mean the back of her legs looked like she had been sitting in gravel?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Something like that. I think she thought she was Jennifer Beals from that 80's movie flash dance. Skin tight lycra with shin high thick socks and a sweatshirt. She must not have any mirrors in her house and doesn't realize how much that look really doesn't work on a 400 lb + body...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm just glad she didn't think she was a plumber..





Hankus said:


> The ol plumbers smile trick



Idjits!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Idjits!!



Well


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 8, 2012)

Heading to Wal-Mart. Anyone need me to pick em up some crack spackle?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heading to Wal-Mart. Anyone need me to pick em up some crack spackle?



no but i would take some crush an run dent repair.. we need it at the house


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well



Might as.... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heading to Wal-Mart. Anyone need me to pick em up some crack spackle?



Hold da spackle!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm hungry.



where you been brotha


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm hungry.



REALLY??? 

Mudroooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> where you been brotha


Inventory


Jeff C. said:


> REALLY???
> 
> Mudroooooo



Jeffro


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> REALLY???
> 
> Mudroooooo



No, No, No, it's like this...............................


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> No, No, No, it's like this...............................



I knew I'd have backup!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I knew I'd have backup!!





Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


close that door im nekkid


Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 697946



KENNY!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>









Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 697946


 that's a good'un!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2012)

<-------Some kind of egg/ham/mater/ground beef/trinity/pie/quiche whatever....topped wiff Tiger Sauce 

Packed and ready...waitin on MizT to come get me @ 1:****y


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <-------Some kind of egg/ham/mater/ground beef/trinity/pie/quiche whatever....topped wiff Tiger Sauce
> 
> Packed and ready...waitin on MizT to come get me @ 1:****y


 No leftovers again........... fried some pok chops in the cast iron skillet last night....... so I just had a Hormel "Compleats" homestyle Salisbury Steak meal.............. really not bad....... 
Hope you have a safe trip, Chief!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> No leftovers again........... fried some pok chops in the cast iron skillet last night....... so I just had a Hormel "Compleats" homestyle Salisbury Steak meal.............. really not bad.......
> Hope you have a safe trip, Chief!!!!



That'll work!!! Thank ya darlin!!  



hdm03 said:


>



Kang!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


>








OH, you meant him03


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> OH, you meant him03


 you know you got my  all da time!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> where you been brotha



Well, you know, doin a lot of Kingly things. Bannishing people, eating and drinking well, sitting on the Throne alot.

Wait that didnt come out right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you know you got my  all da time!



Com'ere


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 8, 2012)

Look King Jeffro


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well, you know, doin a lot of Kingly things. Bannishing people, eating and drinking well, sitting on the Throne alot.
> 
> Wait that didnt come out right.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 8, 2012)

Bunch of goobers


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Look King Jeffro



How'd that happen??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well, you know, doin a lot of Kingly things. Bannishing people, eating and drinking well, sitting on the Throne alot.
> 
> Wait that didnt come out right.





Jeff C. said:


> Com'ere





mudracing101 said:


> Look King Jeffro


 IT WEREN'T MEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Bunch of goobers



Raisinette!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



 I heard dat!!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> IT WEREN'T MEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!



THIS TIME!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2012)

Well this really sucks.  I'm supposed to be on my 3 days off and start days Saturday.  Co-worker had a death in his family, now I got to go back in the next 4 nights.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> THIS TIME!!!!








 well yeah, this time.................


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2012)

Y'all be good!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all be good!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well this really sucks.  I'm supposed to be on my 3 days off and start days Saturday.  Co-worker had a death in his family, now I got to go back in the next 4 nights.


Dang Quack. Have a heart. 


Keebs said:


> well yeah, this time.................





Jeff C. said:


> Y'all be good!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> IT WEREN'T MEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


What you done now??



Hooked On Quack said:


> Well this really sucks.  I'm supposed to be on my 3 days off and start days Saturday.  Co-worker had a death in his family, now I got to go back in the next 4 nights.



Dang Quack have a heart


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2012)

Dang mud, you posted between me and Blood. 
And I done told Quack that same thing.


----------



## Self! (Nov 8, 2012)

Well...the being president is out....guess its back to...






I love you You love me 
We're a happy family 
With a great big hug and a kiss from me to you. 
Won't you say you love me too
 I love you You love me 
We're best friends like friends should be 
With a great big hug and a kiss from me to you. 




bet you song it and its stuck in your head now to


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well this really sucks.  I'm supposed to be on my 3 days off and start days Saturday.  Co-worker had a death in his family, now I got to go back in the next 4 nights.





blood on the ground said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 8, 2012)

I need a nap.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> What you done now??








 nuffin, HONEST!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang mud, you posted between me and Blood.
> And I done told Quack that same thing.





Otis said:


> Well...the being president is out....guess its back to...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes I did!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



thanks but i only drink water....with alkeyhaul in it


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> thanks but i only drink water....with alkeyhaul in it








 you're making me remember WHY I got divorced!  You men can NEVER be satisfied!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well this really sucks.  I'm supposed to be on my 3 days off and start days Saturday.  Co-worker had a death in his family, now I got to go back in the next 4 nights.



Dang; that sure is selfish of that feller buying the farm on your days off!   He (or she) could have at least waited till Saturday


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're making me remember WHY I got divorced!  You men can NEVER be satisfied!



i said thank you! 

whatchew plan on dewin wif that stick


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i said thank you!
> 
> whatchew plan on dewin wif that stick


 and in the same breath let me know it wasn't something you wanted.............  the stick??  ooooohhhhh, nothing, nothing at all...............


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 8, 2012)

I seek enlightment....

So tell me....


Times done got hard, folks gettin` laid off, jobs are gettin` mighty dear, not much hope for the near future either.

You would think folks would be stayin` close to home, savin` money, puttin` up vegetables for the winter,  getin` what they needed and doin` without luxeries for a while. But they goin` about everyday life like they ain`t no tomorrow. 

Why? Anybody got a serious answer to that?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I seek enlightment....
> 
> So tell me....
> 
> ...


Because they don't know how to do anything different........... there are some "preparing", have been for a while, then there are some that are making small changes, but for the most part, the ones you're talking about? They won't change...............


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Because they don't know how to do anything different........... there are some "preparing", have been for a while, then there are some that are making small changes, but for the most part, the ones you're talking about? They won't change...............



Not yet, anyway...


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and in the same breath let me know it wasn't something you wanted.............  the stick??  ooooohhhhh, nothing, nothing at all...............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Because they don't know how to do anything different........... there are some "preparing", have been for a while, then there are some that are making small changes, but for the most part, the ones you're talking about? They won't change...............



^^^^^^^ This.
We were just talking last night about our supper. Deer, taters out of the garden, peas and cornbread with meal made in an old mill. Didn't have to pay for nothing but bullets and meal.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ^^^^^^^ This.
> We were just talking last night about our supper. Deer, taters out of the garden, peas and cornbread with meal made in an old mill. Didn't have to pay for nothing but bullets and meal.




Many a meal has crossed our table that was supplied and-or grown by us.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Because they don't know how to do anything different........... there are some "preparing", have been for a while, then there are some that are making small changes, but for the most part, the ones you're talking about? They won't change...............



Money for nothing( but a vote) and your phones for free...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Not yet, anyway...





blood on the ground said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> ^^^^^^^ This.
> We were just talking last night about our supper. Deer, taters out of the garden, peas and cornbread with meal made in an old mill. Didn't have to pay for nothing but bullets and meal.


I'm even learning to hunt squirrels!  Haven't tried one yet, but got 3 in the freezer thanks to steadyhandedbff!


rhbama3 said:


> Money for nothing( but a vote) and your phones for free...


 yep!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs, squirrels are delicious! No joke.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, squirrels are delicious! No joke.



they sure are.. the boy is steady filling the freezer with them.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, squirrels are delicious! No joke.



And I STILL hate cleaning them lil boogers


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 8, 2012)

you all have a great day, im headin to da house!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ^^^^^^^ This.
> We were just talking last night about our supper. Deer, taters out of the garden, peas and cornbread with meal made in an old mill. Didn't have to pay for nothing but bullets and meal.



I bet that was some of that Hamburg State Park meal.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, squirrels are delicious! No joke.


 I believe ya!


Hornet22 said:


> And I STILL hate cleaning them lil boogers


 don't bother me a bit!


blood on the ground said:


> you all have a great day, im headin to da house!


 later dude!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang Quack. Have a heart.





mudracing101 said:


> What you done now??
> 
> 
> 
> Dang Quack have a heart





hdm03 said:


> Dang; that sure is selfish of that feller buying the farm on your days off!   He (or she) could have at least waited till Saturday






It was his 92 yr old mom, she was past due . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 8, 2012)

Quack ain`t got no heart. He got a thumpin` gizzard. wait, that`s me got the thumpin` gozzard! 

Quack one of the good ol` boys. Proud to call him a friend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, squirrels are delicious! No joke.



Ain't that the truth!
Gonna have a holy war on them as soon as deer season is over. Could have killed 8 yesterday morning just sitting in my tree stand.
Speaking of which.... you wanna mess with a squirrels head, hunt them from a tree stand. They keep looking toward the ground for danger but can't figure out whats happening when the bullets whiz by from the treetop.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack ain`t got no heart. He got a thumpin` gizzard. wait, that`s me got the thumpin` gozzard!
> 
> Quack one of the good ol` boys. Proud to call him a friend.





Backatcha brother !!! 




Had to work 84 hrs last week, looks like it's only gonna be 72 this week . . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It was his 92 yr old mom, she was past due . . .


 you gonna get taken b'hind the barn if'n you keep it up!


Nicodemus said:


> Quack ain`t got no heart. He got a thumpin` gizzard. wait, that`s me got the thumpin` gozzard!
> 
> Quack one of the good ol` boys. Proud to call him a friend.


 don't egg him on................... use mustard!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





You an ol` sweetypie yourself, honeychile!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You an ol` sweetypie yourself, honeychile!!


 you keep tellin yourself that!  I ain't got a heart neither, it's gizzard, through & through!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you keep tellin yourself that!  I ain't got a heart neither, it's gizzard, through & through!




I ain`t skeered of you!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t skeered of you!


 then why ya leavin?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> then why ya leavin?





Had to check on sumpin`...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 8, 2012)

Finally got my winter garden tilled and planted.......................











A MONTH LATE !!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Had to check on sumpin`...


MMMMmmmmmHHHhhmmmmmmm


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Finally got my winter garden tilled and planted.......................
> 
> 
> 
> A MONTH LATE !!!


 that's what I did wiff my spring garden!

Anyone seen Mud??????? It's 'bout time to go!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2012)

Laterrrzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Finally got my winter garden tilled and planted.......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only thing that will grow in a winter garden up here is snow peas and iceberg lettuce.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Many a meal has crossed our table that was supplied and-or grown by us.



How's this for stockin up for winter
Yep those are steps to the loft nobody uses ... Least they are good for something.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Only thing that will grow in a winter garden up here is snow peas and iceberg lettuce.



gettin started a month late I don't know if any of mine will grow. All from seed, Carrots, Onions, radishes, turnips, cabbage, spinach and three kinds of lettuce.  I'm thinkin about gettin some cord, some wire for hoops and a roll or two of plastic sheeting. Pine straw the beds down, and then make rows of minnie green houses over the rows to see if that will help heat the soil and protect the seeds / young plants when they sprout from freezing.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2012)

Got alot of nice turnip greens and mustard growing now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet that was some of that Hamburg State Park meal.


Why yes it was!!!!! Posted in da cafe. Let's do it again!


----------



## slip (Nov 8, 2012)

Didnt have a single deer under my stand all day today. Only like the 2nd time thats happend this season...

But i was creepin from camp to my stand going as slow as i could, two small steps then stop and scan for a minute or two. Bout 60 yards into it i see a doe maybe 10 yards away, she had no idea i was there and just kept eating acorns until i clicked my tongue at her so she would look up for a picture. Didnt have a interest in shooting, seemed too easy. She looked at me and kinda bounced off, seemed confused.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Didnt have a single deer under my stand all day today. Only like the 2nd time thats happend this season...
> 
> But i was creepin from camp to my stand going as slow as i could, two small steps then stop and scan for a minute or two. Bout 60 yards into it i see a doe maybe 10 yards away, she had no idea i was there and just kept eating acorns until i clicked my tongue at her so she would look up for a picture. Didnt have a interest in shooting, seemed too easy. She looked at me and kinda bounced off, seemed confused.



We call that Slip Hunting. 
So where's da pic?


----------



## slip (Nov 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We call that Slip Hunting.
> So where's da pic?



On mah phone ... gotta figure out how to get it from there to here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Didnt have a single deer under my stand all day today. Only like the 2nd time thats happend this season...
> 
> But i was creepin from camp to my stand going as slow as i could, two small steps then stop and scan for a minute or two. Bout 60 yards into it i see a doe maybe 10 yards away, she had no idea i was there and just kept eating acorns until i clicked my tongue at her so she would look up for a picture. Didnt have a interest in shooting, seemed too easy. She looked at me and kinda bounced off, seemed confused.



Deer hunting:
Go there, see deer, shoot deer, eat deer. Which part confused you? 
 I'm killing my hunting fund and only have one deer to show for it. You had a dream shot at a freezer filler and passed?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2012)

AJ is gonna be working in Sandersville next week and will come over and hunt a time, or two !!


----------



## slip (Nov 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Deer hunting:
> Go there, see deer, shoot deer, eat deer. Which part confused you?
> I'm killing my hunting fund and only have one deer to show for it. You had a dream shot at a freezer filler and passed?



Only really need one more deer for the freezer, waiting for a buck but if it gets late enough in the year ill pop a doe.

Dont want to kill my live lures just yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 8, 2012)

slip said:


> On mah phone ... gotta figure out how to get it from there to here.



text it to your email address and then save it to a folder. you know the rest from there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Only really need one more deer for the freezer, waiting for a buck but if it gets late enough in the year ill pop a doe.
> 
> Dont want to kill my live lures just yet.



The deer where i hunt have a LOT of pressure on them. Congrats on having some dumb ones around. I plan to wear it out next week and hopefully get 3 more Does.
It'd be nice to have a freezer filled without having to bother Quack or Bugsy.


----------



## slip (Nov 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The deer where i hunt have a LOT of pressure on them. Congrats on having some dumb ones around. I plan to wear it out next week and hopefully get 3 more Does.
> It'd be nice to have a freezer filled without having to bother Quack or Bugsy.



I seem to have this place to my self 90% of the time 'cept weekends, so they are pretty relaxed deer. I know on a WMA that doe woulda been a mile away before i knew what happend.

Its been a bit of a shock for me this year, going from WMAs to this club.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2012)

Some oyster stew sure would be good. If I had some oysters.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Some oyster stew sure would be good. If I had some oysters.



Do they have grocery stores in Ky? 
For oyster stew, one or two of those plastic tubs with fresh oysters in the seafood section is perfect. I make more of an oyster chowder than stew. Good stuff!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Do they have grocery stores in Ky?
> For oyster stew, one or two of those plastic tubs with fresh oysters in the seafood section is perfect. I make more of an oyster chowder than stew. Good stuff!



Kroger has those tub every once and a while, but most of the time they are past the eat befor date. I do get some at whole food market but that's 70 miles away. Cant bring myself to try the canned ones.


----------



## slip (Nov 8, 2012)

Miguel, here she is in all her glory
Crappy cell pic, looks further away then what she is but i swear, 10 maybe 15 yards. This was taken right as i clicked my tongue and got her to say cheese.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 8, 2012)

Somebody said squirrels, i need to have a squirrel killin at my place. Can't hear the deer for all the russlin around on the ground.

And they will not let me catch a nap either.

I also have one that is starting to hide pecans in the attic of the farmhouse. That one is gonna die cause he wakes me up when i am in the bed.  Gotta draw the line somewhere and Nature has to live outside!!!

Dang tree rats, they is tasty though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2012)

Maybe Nic will chime in and give me a better way to clean 'em, can't stand cleaning those stankin thangs.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maybe Nic will chime in and give me a better way to clean 'em, can't stand cleaning those stankin thangs.



Are you talking about the guts or skinning? I havent tried it with a Squirell but we used to sling/squeeze the guts out of rabbits.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 8, 2012)

Growin up my running buddy's dad you hunt them then bring them home and have us kids clean them.
Stinkin things, not near as bad as swamp rabbits though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Are you talking about the guts or skinning? I havent tried it with a Squirell but we used to sling/squeeze the guts out of rabbits.





Guts will gag ya !!   Had a buddy show me an easy way to clean 'em several years ago, but have since forgotten how???


Ya'll boil 'em 'fore you fry them??


----------



## Hankus (Nov 8, 2012)

Well


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guts will gag ya !!   Had a buddy show me an easy way to clean 'em several years ago, but have since forgotten how???
> 
> 
> Ya'll boil 'em 'fore you fry them??



I dont but a lot of people do. I have tried it with these red Squirell up here but it did not help.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2012)

A few beers before you clean them always helps.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How's this for stockin up for winter
> Yep those are steps to the loft nobody uses ... Least they are good for something.



Lookin` good!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Maybe Nic will chime in and give me a better way to clean 'em, can't stand cleaning those stankin thangs.



I always cut em across the shoulders and peel the hide off with my fingers. It`s easier to do if they are still warm. 


Quack, you ain`t outside playin` right now, are you?  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=721861


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2012)

That was the first thing I thought when I saw Washington County.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 8, 2012)

Has it warmed up any ya'll?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Lookin` good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That's the way I do it.


Naw sir, that wasn't me this time !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's the way I do it.
> 
> 
> Naw sir, that wasn't me this time !!!



I thought maybe you had done come up with a new way of cleaning Squirells


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2012)

With a buncha holiday cooking coming up, ya'll should really give Dawn's squash dressing recipe a try, I could eat it everyday !!! 

It's listed in the Outdoor Cafe forum.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Somebody said squirrels, i need to have a squirrel killin at my place. Can't hear the deer for all the russlin around on the ground.
> 
> And they will not let me catch a nap either.
> 
> ...


Have 22, will travel!!! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Maybe Nic will chime in and give me a better way to clean 'em, can't stand cleaning those stankin thangs.



Pinch the back skin, punch a knife thru, put two fingers in each side and pull in both directions. Takes 15 seconds plus another 30 to gut and clean. Okay, a minute if you like to eat the heads.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Has it warmed up any ya'll?



built a fire last night, but didn't feel cold enough tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Have 22, will travel!!!
> 
> 
> Pinch the back skin, punch a knife thru, put two fingers in each side and pull in both directions. Takes 15 seconds plus another 30 to gut and clean. Okay, a minute if you like to eat the heads.





Squirrel brains and eggs !!! 



No fires here, just threw another quilt on the bed, we likes it COLD !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Squirrel brains and eggs !!!
> 
> 
> 
> No fires here, just threw another quilt on the bed, we likes it COLD !!!



My father loved to eat the heads. I never quite developed a taste for them. He'd get so mad when i shot them in the head.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 8, 2012)

22s are big medicine on tree rats. My problem is choozin which one to carry down to the woods. I have too many to count on my fingers.

We need a still morning to set up on them. Then the dang deer will come trompin thru.

In one area down near the creek the owls like to glide thru and snatch the tree rats off the limbs. Very cool to watch and talk about sounding the alarm when they spot an owl.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2012)

I like to hunt 'em on a cold and WINDY day, just walk along and blast 'em outta the nest with a 12 gauge . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> 22s are big medicine on tree rats. My problem is choozin which one to carry down to the woods. I have too many to count on my fingers.
> 
> We need a still morning to set up on them. Then the dang deer will come trompin thru.
> 
> In one area down near the creek the owls like to glide thru and snatch the tree rats off the limbs. Very cool to watch and talk about sounding the alarm when they spot an owl.



I use a ruger 10-22 with a 3x9x50 scope. If i can see any part of his head.......it's over. I love it when a squirrel starts barking at owls and hawks. Makes it easier to spot them. If we geta chance after deer season, i'd love to come whack some. 
I went to my sisters house on 5 acres last year because she was worried they were gonna chew into the house. Killed 23 in two mornings. Then she was mad at me because she didn't see any squirrels for a month afterwards.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like to hunt 'em on a cold and WINDY day, just walk along and blast 'em outta the nest with a 12 gauge . . .



Dat's my boy......


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 8, 2012)

Baby squirrel murderer!!!

They seem to like golden acorns  so they deprive deer of food.

Bama i will scout around near the end of deer season for the best spots.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Baby squirrel murderer!!!
> 
> They seem to like golden acorns  so they deprive deer of food.
> 
> Bama i will scout around near the end of deer season for the best spots.




night, ya'll!!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 8, 2012)

Yep, one more day of work. Guess i will watch the end of finding bigfoot, they are trackin the skunk ape then do some snoring.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2012)

'Morning folks !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 9, 2012)

GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY FRIDAY to you Quack and to all of you drivelers out there this morning.  

Hope all of you will have a great weekend.

I know that Gobblin should be here any second now with some good hot coffee.





PS:  Quack, was that one of those Brinks trucks that I saw bringing all of that money to your house since you have been working some incredibly long hours.  I bet Ms. Dawn is going to have a very, very, very BIG Christmas !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning folks !!!



Morning 

Well the forum is now open and the coffee is still hot so welcome to POETS DAY


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 9, 2012)

Good morning all you peepers !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 9, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Good morning all you peepers !!




Greg, what are peepers???     

I see that you learn fast!!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 9, 2012)

somebody that participates ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 9, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> somebody that participates ???



someone who peeps in like a peeping Tom?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 9, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> someone who peeps in like a peeping Tom?



Now that ain't what the wise ones told me yesterday !!!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 9, 2012)

Then again they may have been havein funa t my expense !! Like the Doc that made Festus act like a rooster on Gunsmoke yesterday !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2012)

Hay


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 9, 2012)

mornin boyz n gurlz. day friday,day friday, YAAAAAAAYYYY


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2012)

Ahhhh, toasty outside this morning..

Heavy frost, grass cuttin is over early this year.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 9, 2012)

Yep


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 9, 2012)

had my first frost this mernin!!!!!! LOVE IT!!!!!

Happy fryday youngans.........


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 9, 2012)

27.3 here


----------



## Hankus (Nov 9, 2012)

Why do I do these things  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7364195#post7364195


Mebbe  catch a biggun


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Why do I do these things
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7364195#post7364195
> 
> ...



to


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 9, 2012)

I thank there is a troll amoung us !!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Nov 9, 2012)

Morning ya'll !!!!!!   TGIF


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> Morning ya'll !!!!!!   TGIF






OMG it's Wander !!!!  Heyyyyyyyyy gal friend, looooong time no see ???


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 9, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> Morning ya'll !!!!!!   TGIF



There's that pretty smile.  Heeeeyyyy, how u duin.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey you two, yeah haven't been on in a bit.. 
I still love ya'll thou 
took today off, went hunting, had a little malfunction with my gun, so came home early. how ya'll been ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> Morning ya'll !!!!!!   TGIF


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2012)

Gotta a crew logging the 40 acres beside me, and a crew putting in a new drainage line to my septic tank this morning, not real condusive to a daylight nap. 



I'm beginning to feel like Pookie and Slap more and more..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta a crew logging the 40 acres beside me, and a crew putting in a new drainage line to my septic tank this morning, not real condusive to a daylight nap.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like Pookie and Slap more and more..



Better steer clear of anything mechanical or electrical then.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 9, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> Morning ya'll !!!!!!   TGIF





Hooked On Quack said:


> OMG it's Wander !!!!  Heyyyyyyyyy gal friend, looooong time no see ???





Hornet22 said:


> There's that pretty smile.  Heeeeyyyy, how u duin.





southwoodshunter said:


> Hey you two, yeah haven't been on in a bit..
> I still love ya'll thou
> took today off, went hunting, had a little malfunction with my gun, so came home early. how ya'll been ?


   Wander done wandered in!   

TGIF everybody...that is all.  Carry on!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 9, 2012)

Good Morning ya'll. Finish today and then i have a 4 day weekend. Three of which to do nothing but hunt.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 9, 2012)

im ready fer a sammich!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks like my line got broke qwik. Musts been a biggun or a lotuns


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Looks like my line got broke qwik. Musts been a biggun or a lotuns



thats Y i don't bait my hook... plus all that castin an realin takes away from the main reason yer there.....ta drank!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> thats Y i don't bait my hook... plus all that castin an realin takes away from the main reason yer there.....ta drank!



Not for Hankus. All of his castin and reelin is to retrieve other rods and reels...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> Morning ya'll !!!!!!   TGIF


 Heeyyyyyyyyyy Wander!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning ya'll. Finish today and then i have a _*4 day weekend.*_ Three of which to do nothing but hunt.





Hankus said:


> Looks like my line got broke qwik. Musts been a biggun or a lotuns


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Looks like my line got broke qwik. Musts been a biggun or a lotuns



It was quite a fight before yor line broke !!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 9, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> It was quite a fight before yor line broke !!



I was told a mod had to cut my line, so I'm sure it was a fight


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I was told a mod had to cut my line, so I'm sure it was a fight



You can always throw in a set of treble hooks and retrieve it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not for Hankus. All of his castin and reelin is to retrieve other rods and reels...


aahhhhh i see


Keebs said:


> Heeyyyyyyyyyy Wander!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



mornin shweetie


----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> aahhhhh i see
> 
> 
> mornin shweetie


mornin' darlin'!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> mornin' darlin'!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Nov 9, 2012)

Wassup bamer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


>





rhbama3 said:


>





Hankus said:


> Wassup bamer


 he's huntin, can't ya tell???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 698066


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Wassup bamer



Didn't know what to say, so i was just looking around. 
Got 3 more days of call to endure. Hope to hunt often next week. Plan your weather emergency preparedness accordingly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2012)

keebs said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Nov 9, 2012)

Smilie wars  Ahhhhh the memories


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2012)

hankus said:


> smilie wars :d ahhhhh the memories


----------



## slip (Nov 9, 2012)

Mannnnn ... was gunna try a mid day hunt but ... i slept in again. I have GOT to get another alarm clock or something.

Oh well, work tonight then im off two whole days.


----------



## slip (Nov 9, 2012)

^Kang^


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 9, 2012)

slip said:


> Mannnnn ... was gunna try a mid day hunt but ... i slept in again. I have GOT to get another alarm clock or something.
> 
> Oh well, work tonight then im off two whole days.



its still mid day 

go kilt one!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 698067









Hankus said:


> Smilie wars  Ahhhhh the memories









slip said:


> Mannnnn ... was gunna try a mid day hunt but ... i slept in again. I have GOT to get another alarm clock or something.
> 
> Oh well, work tonight then im off two whole days.








 it ain't too late!


slip said:


> ^Kang^


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 9, 2012)

slip said:


> Mannnnn ... was gunna try a mid day hunt but ... i slept in again. I have GOT to get another alarm clock or something.
> 
> Oh well, work tonight then im off two whole days.



You may not know this, but your cellphone has a calculator AND an alarm clock! 
 I have the alabama fight song as my alarm. Bubbette hates it when i hit the snooze!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 9, 2012)

BBZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....blup.........Pttshhh......gulp,gulp,gulp,gulp....aaaahhhhhh

cold beer an fishin!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> BBZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....blup.........Pttshhh......gulp,gulp,gulp,gulp....aaaahhhhhh
> 
> cold beer an fishin!!!


 WAKE UPPPPP!!!!!!  yur dreamin agin!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## slip (Nov 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You may not know this, but your cellphone has a calculator AND an alarm clock!
> I have the alabama fight song as my alarm. Bubbette hates it when i hit the snooze!



Think imma start keeping a mouse trap on top of my alarm clock, that way when i go to turn it off it'll hurt, and pain is pretty good at waking me up.... maybe that'll work?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


swinger 


Keebs said:


> WAKE UPPPPP!!!!!!  yur dreamin agin!



i want a glass uf dat!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> swinger
> 
> 
> i want a glass uf dat!



Can't have none. You only git water.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can't have none. You only git water.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can't have none. You only git water.





Keebs said:


>



whachew laughin about willis?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whachew laughin about willis?


'cause you got busted!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 'cause you got busted!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


>


 go ahead, you donnuskeerme.................. waitaminute, where'd 'ery body go???????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 9, 2012)

Happy Weekend Everybody! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Go Dawgs!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Weekend Everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just got a text from Jeff C. "Chief" - - he sez to tell all you dribbla's......... HoWdY!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2012)

oh well, guess I'll turn out da lights.....................


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> oh well, guess I'll turn out da lights.....................



No , wait on me.    



Later ya'll , have a good weekend. I have a 4 day weekend. Be back Wednesday


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 9, 2012)

Home from work, but got a feeling i'll be headed back at some point tonight. The plan tomorrow is get my hunting stuff in order and watch foobaw. 
For a change, Bubbette asked what i want for christmas and i actually have something i really need. You would think 4-wheeler tires would last longer than 14 years, but mine are getting kinda bald.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Home from work, but got a feeling i'll be headed back at some point tonight. The plan tomorrow is get my hunting stuff in order and watch foobaw.
> For a change, Bubbette asked what i want for christmas and i actually have something i really need. You would think 4-wheeler tires would last longer than 14 years, but mine are getting kinda bald.



Tell her not to get them from the ATV store. Most tire stores / Kaufman etc. or whoever your local tire chain is / gets them and will mount them much cheaper than the ATV stores do.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell her not to get them from the ATV store. Most tire stores / Kaufman etc. or whoever your local tire chain is / gets them and will mount them much cheaper than the ATV stores do.



10-4.


----------



## kracker (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, time to go get my prescription filled. Used axle grease and cold beer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 9, 2012)

The weekend has arrived for me.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> Well, time to go get my prescription filled. Used axle grease and cold beer.



Nice av bro 



gobbleinwoods said:


> The weekend has arrived for me.



The OT clock has started for my liver


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 9, 2012)

all da wimmens in my house are gone for the weekend, and I'm on call! 
 I could be huntin'...... or fishin'..... or something and i'm stuck here with a beeper. So unfair.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> all da wimmens in my house are gone for the weekend, and I'm on call!
> I could be huntin'...... or fishin'..... or something and i'm stuck here with a beeper. So unfair.



Tie some jigs, get up a flat of 28's, nap a lot.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Tie some jigs, get up a flat of 28's, nap a lot.....



tied jigs most of the summer, haven't shot the 28 since Kebofest( still got 8 boxs), and the naps are a given.
May have to boil some pigs feet and cook chicken gizzards tomorrow. As long as the wimmen are gone, i might as well eat the good stuff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Nov 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> tied jigs most of the summer, haven't shot the 28 since Kebofest( still got 8 boxs), and the naps are a given.
> May have to boil some pigs feet and cook chicken gizzards tomorrow. As long as the wimmen are gone, i might as well eat the good stuff.



Jus like God intended, no wimmens makin racket, fine vittles an naps


----------



## Hankus (Nov 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Sup Unk


----------



## kracker (Nov 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Nice av bro
> 
> 
> 
> The OT clock has started for my liver



Thank ya sir...

when I mentioned Jager, my liver curled up into a black, quivering mound. It's currently trying to hide behind my pancreas.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> Thank ya sir...
> 
> when I mentioned Jager, my liver curled up into a black, quivering mound. It's currently trying to hide behind my pancreas.



Past the lips, over the gums, look out liver here she comes


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 9, 2012)

Evening gewbers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sup Unk




Waiting on 7am . . . 




crappiedex said:


> Evening gewbers





psssstpsssstpssst . . .


----------



## Hankus (Nov 9, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Evening gewbers



Where you been 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on 7am . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herd dat


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 9, 2012)

Alrighty, lets get the party started...10 or so more posts and this one will be history!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 9, 2012)

ole' bb doesn't miss a chance to hit the switch .


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> psssstpsssstpssst . . .



omg....I know right 



Hankus said:


> Where you been
> 
> 
> 
> Herd dat



Richt hear. need a good ford mecanick tomorrow you up for it


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 9, 2012)

beep beep beep. Off to work i go. Se ya'll later!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 9, 2012)

Finally home.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The weekend has arrived for me.





Hankus said:


> Jus like God intended, no wimmens makin racket, fine vittles an naps


'scuseme???????????


Hankus said:


> Past the lips, over the gums, look out liver here she comes


THIS I canzrelate2atthispoint,sortakinda,ohhhhhmy..........


crappiedex said:


> Evening gewbers


Hithere........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on 7am . . .
> psssstpsssstpssst . . .


uuuuuuhhhhhhh......................nebermind....................


boneboy96 said:


> Alrighty, lets get the party started...10 or so more posts and this one will be history!


Heeelllllooooooo BB!!!!!!!!!!!!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> ole' bb doesn't miss a chance to hit the switch .


no he don't, does he????????


rhbama3 said:


> beep beep beep. Off to work i go. Se ya'll later!


dangit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2012)

Where'd erybody go ???


----------



## Hankus (Nov 9, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> omg....I know right
> 
> 
> 
> Richt hear. need a good ford mecanick tomorrow you up for it



Ummm, prolly not. Deer in the morning, crows midday, an mebbe fish late evenin. What you done done


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd erybody go ???


.......Thought they were all on Karen's FB page!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd erybody go ???


I dunno, I've had2mucshWiser's2keepup;...........yaknow//>>>????????


----------



## Hankus (Nov 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd erybody go ???



Had to go fetch momma. Car wouldn't start then it did


----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .......Thought they were all on Karen's FB page!!


Iwuztheretooooo!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Had to go fetch momma. Car wouldn't start then it did


dagnabbit!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, I've had2mucshWiser's2keepup;...........yaknow//>>>????????



You need to wise up..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 9, 2012)

Somebody start a new one.


----------

